# Models by Roni



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

Here is where u can find some of my past builds. Current and future projects in progress. You may some of everything in here from box stock(boring  ) to lowriders to straight line and maybe a semi or two. All opinion are welcome, good or bad. I will try to continue with the quality builds that make this forum GREAT.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DUDE I LOVE THAT VEGA ! I ABOUT PISSED MY SHORTS ! LOL !


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DUDE that caddy is wild ! VERY NICE JOB !


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 12 2008, 01:13 AM~9673416
> *DUDE  I  LOVE  THAT  VEGA  !  I    ABOUT  PISSED  MY  SHORTS  !  LOL !
> *


thanks alot. :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey bro just a heads up ! 



You can post 20 pic per reply if that helps you in anyway ! 

And your pics are perfect size !


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OH DAMN YOU BEAT ME TO IT ! A 2dr big body SS ! Not to bad !


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 12 2008, 01:20 AM~9673463
> *Hey  bro  just  a heads  up !
> You  can  post  20  pic  per  reply    if that helps  you    in  anyway !
> 
> ...


O.K. then I'll add more.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

That was 1 of my first builds back in 98. didnt know how 2 do door panels or nothing. used that cheap squadron putty. never could make da old door lines go completely away.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I just thought that i would let you know ! You post as many a reply as you like Bro ! Hell thats 1 way to get your post count up with out being a whore ! LOL ! 

Maybe if TY and HEARSE would post like this are topics wouldn't have crushed ! LOL ! 

*PLEASE KEEP SHARING WHAT YOU GOT BUILT ! I AM ENJOYING IT ! *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 12 2008, 12:26 AM~9673503
> *That was 1 of my first builds back in 98. didnt know how 2 do door panels or nothing. used that cheap squadron putty. never could make da old door lines go completely away.
> *



Sometimes the putty is useless and it also depends on your primer ! If the primer is to thin it will just fallin the gaps instead of filling them ! 

Heres my 2dr !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD RONI... :0 
KEEP UP THE REAL NICE WORK. :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

BRO That D100 van is silly cool ! I guess if it gets to rockin to fast that wing will hold it down !


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

dude im lovin all your build...especially the mopars!!! i gotta get me one of those caravans. the a-100 van looks crazy too


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Jan 12 2008, 01:31 AM~9673530-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks everyone 4 da props. I will post more in a few hours.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

enjoyed your cars, keep them comming nice work on all your variety jobs.


gil


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

nice color combos every one i like the 61 impala :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn homie u got sum serious rides. Keep postin bro


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

I do like buildin semis. So here are couple.









Plan on knockin a couple uot this year


















unfinished B.J.and the Bear


















scratchbuilt 53ft dropdeck.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

WIP


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Your paint jobs look so wet!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i see couple monte here :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

bro!! your rides are topnotch!! i am likin them keep postin!!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 12 2008, 10:49 AM~9674950
> *bro!! your rides are topnotch!! i am likin them keep postin!!!
> *


X2 great work


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jan 12 2008, 12:18 PM~9675043
> *X2 great work
> *


X3... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Clean builds homie very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

BAD ASS MODELS HOMIE 

AND WELCOME TO THE FAMILY :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 12 2008, 10:48 AM~9675386
> *BAD ASS MODELS HOMIE
> 
> X-2. :biggrin: *


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

lookin good homie


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Builds are sick...good job.


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Really nice rides...........paint jobs look amazing......... :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 12 2008, 07:48 AM~9675386
> *BAD ASS MODELS HOMIE
> 
> AND WELCOME TO THE FAMILY :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


*X-3*


----------



## diorwamp (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 12 2008, 10:48 AM~9675386
> *BAD ASS MODELS HOMIE
> 
> AND WELCOME TO THE FAMILY :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


x-4


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

very nice builds


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

Heres a few more.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: badass builds man :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 12 2008, 12:46 AM~9674498
> *I do like buildin semis. So here are couple.
> 
> 
> ...


when i first got into building models i loved doin the rigs.... had me the D8H bulldozer, gravel trailer, flatbed trailer and a couple rigs..... 

BUT I ALWAYS WANTED THAT *PETERBILT WRECKER* NEAR THE BOTTOM LEFT CORNER..... :wow: :wow: 

i was like 12 or so back then.... hard to get dad to drop that kind of money on a kit...


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

I like the fact that you build all types of vehicles, and all of them are nice builds :thumbsup: AuRyTe, Gonz


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

Here are a few of the projects going on now. Some are closer to completion than others.




































might put this in this, thanks 2 Cruzinlow 4 da interior lesson.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

those are sum tuff builds that 300c.... bolth of um


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

some nice build..really like the rods and drag cars...


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i love your style bro!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

might put this in this, thanks 2 Cruzinlow 4 da interior lesson.




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: your welcome homie, do your thang bro, all your builds are awesome homie, really nice paint work and detail on every one, keep it up holmez, you got some mad skills :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

im likin these,especially the roadster
















and im lovin these paint jobs...shits wicked lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

some good ass builds going on in this topic!!!! :0 :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 
NICE
Cant wait to see the WIP done!!



> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni+Jan 12 2008, 06:44 PM~9677093-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Real nice rides! :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

Got a little work in dis weekend. Headliner in da 67, now just need 2 finish da engine.










Also finish da engine bay on da Caddy vert. Had 2 reshoot da guts, when I put da semi-gloss on there was flocking under it. Thx 2 Beto 4 da wheels.  


























Also got da clips on da monte.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work! Love the drop top caddy. :cheesy:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

thees are real cool. like how the the gto has the rear 25 with all the rust holes :cheesy:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn this dude aint playin huh? Keep up tha good werk bro. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 14 2008, 06:57 PM~9696965
> *Damn this dude aint playin huh? Keep up tha good werk bro. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :werd: uffin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jan 14 2008, 11:55 PM~9696944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie. its a 69 chevelle.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i didnt get the last you put the one the left side of the last car.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: VERY SWEET MODELS AND DIAROMAS TOO.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

A FEW WOULD BE PROJECTS I GOT THIS WEEK.
66 IMPALA









71 IMPALA









64 DODGE 330









08 CONCEPT FIREBIRD T/A


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 :cheesy: im likeing that dodge 330. i gotta get me 2 of those kits. one to build up as the 330 and one to build as a 64 charger concept


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 20 2008, 11:18 AM~9740001
> *A FEW WOULD BE PROJECTS I GOT THIS WEEK.
> 
> 08 CONCEPT FIREBIRD T/A
> ...


 :0 :0 thats sick!!!!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

NICE RIDES LIKE THE RIGS


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Very nice I like the dios homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

love them dios!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

66 IMPALA









Nice!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

Tried another foam interior 4 da 70 Impala. Messed this 1 up, but at least I have an idea of what I'm going to do.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^ looks kinda like a spider web stiched into the seat i like it !!!!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

man i gotta get me 1 of those new camaros. seen way too many sick 1s bein built to not try 1 myself....


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

Nearly finished with the 359, and got a mock-up of the scratch built flatbed.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 9 2008, 01:54 PM~9902380
> *^^^ looks kinda like a spider web stiched into the seat i like it !!!!
> *


Thanks homie. Thats the part I like, but my cuts were horrible.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

they line up thow lol


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Looking kick ass bro!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 9 2008, 03:48 PM~9903574
> *Looking kick ass bro!!!
> *


x-2


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Skills bro looking good


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

rides are comin out clean bro and with the interior work just keep at er bro, lookin good though :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work! I like that seat!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 20 2008, 11:18 AM~9740001
> *08 CONCEPT FIREBIRD T/A
> 
> 
> ...


this is what they needed for the new Knight Rider.... not no damn mustang.....


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 11 2008, 10:30 PM~9921382
> *this is what they needed for the new Knight Rider.... not no damn mustang.....
> *


Transformers franchise owns the rights to the Camaro image real fans of KR said the camaro wasnt intimidating enough that stang sits mean


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Feb 12 2008, 12:30 AM~9921382-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS ACTUALLY A CONCEPT 08 TRANS AM FIREBIRD NOT A CAMARO. THATS WHY RO SAID THAT.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 12 2008, 04:18 PM~9926081
> *THATS ACTUALLY A CONCEPT 08 TRANS AM FIREBIRD NOT A CAMARO. THATS WHY RO SAID THAT.
> *


oh i was gonna get that one but settled for the nomad


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Feb 12 2008, 06:21 PM~9926107
> *oh i was gonna get that one but settled for the nomad
> *


ITS A NICE BODY & ALL DA CAMARO PARTS FIT. MINE NEEDED A LITTLE BODY WORK BEFORE PAINT.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

im lovin the dragster caddy as well as all of the other models bro nice work


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 12 2008, 01:18 PM~9926081
> *THATS ACTUALLY A CONCEPT 08 TRANS AM FIREBIRD NOT A CAMARO. THATS WHY RO SAID THAT.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 12 2008, 06:18 PM~9926081
> *THATS ACTUALLY A CONCEPT 08 TRANS AM FIREBIRD NOT A CAMARO. THATS WHY RO SAID THAT.
> *


looks the same,just different taillights.....and its still ugly


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 12 2008, 01:40 PM~9926252
> *looks the same,just different taillights.....and its still ugly
> *


looks better than the challenger concept :0  :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

its not a concept no more.  i like it. they made it actually look like the old 70 challenger


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ah ill stick to the old skool stuff thay're the only things that r cool any more


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i dont like the new stuff but i like the challenger. i do like however how they came back with the V8 RWD cars again. FWD suck


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 9 2008, 04:05 PM~9903349
> *Nearly finished with the 359, and got a mock-up of the scratch built flatbed.
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT COLOR IS THAT SEMI I LOVE THAT COLOR KANT FIND IT N-E WHERE


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

still it cant compete with a 70 ta


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

pm me


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sponserdsk8ter_@Feb 12 2008, 06:05 PM~9927042
> *WHAT COLOR IS THAT SEMI I LOVE THAT COLOR KANT FIND IT N-E WHERE pm me
> *


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

DECIDED I'D BUILD 1 OF THESE FOR AUTORAMA. I'M A THIRD OF THE WAY FINISHED, AND I'M STILL NOT FEELIN THESE SKY HIGH CARS.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

69 CHEVELLE THAT GARY COLE DROVE IN TALLEDEGA NIGHTS.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 2 2008, 09:03 PM~10072427
> *69 CHEVELLE THAT GARY COLE DROVE IN TALLEDEGA NIGHTS.
> 
> 
> ...


"SHAKE N BAKE" lol sorry i had to. 

looks good


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 2 2008, 09:14 PM~10072495
> *"SHAKE N BAKE" lol sorry i had to.
> 
> looks good
> *


THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY THOUGH. LOL. :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

LOL ^^^^^^^


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

can't wait to them done


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice builds bro


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

Badass semi truck


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

COMPLETE BUILD-UP OF PRO-STREET/PRO TOURING BUILD-OFF.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 :0 Wow :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thats good shit homie, the ride when you finished it is just crazy bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+Mar 7 2008, 12:07 AM~10109933-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS A LOT HOMIES. I HAD 2 CHANGE A FEW THINGS 4 FINAL BUILD. NONE OF THE HINGES WORKED, LOST THE SUNROOF AND THE BRAKES DIDN'T FIT THE FRONT WHEELS I WANTED 2 USE.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Damn that engine is crazy!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Damn that engine is crazy!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

dammmmmmm i dont like taurs but dang thats a badass model dude that a awesome job :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

it looks awesome finished bro!!! nice build!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hell yea bro ! That ford looks mean as hell ! GREAT JOB !


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

sik ride bro, :thumbsup:


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

Fuckin BAD!!!!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

12:10 eastern time cleveland, ohio. can't even prime anything, screen door froze shut. haven't even went 2 c if my company van got towed last night. slid into parkin spot on street facing wrong direction and got stuck. will go look in a few.










my van still there. watched this fool in da minivan 4 half hour stuck in da exit comin in :uh: today is a good day 2 clean the shop


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

SNOWED IN THIS WEEKEND SO I FINISHED THIS BOX FOR A STRAIGHT TRUCK TO B BUILT AT A LATER DATE.




























ALSO DID SOME BODY WORK ON A COUPLE OF BIG BODIES.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

STILL WASN'T FEELIN THIS BUILD, MAYBE I'LL DO BETTER ON THE NEXT 1 I DO.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice donk !


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

you used spray paint or air brush............spray paint right?


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

ricky rudd donk!!! looks good !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Kinda sucks you wated a ls clip on a donk though...

Looks nice never the less


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

I like it


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice builds i never thought a taurus could b cool lol


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum+Mar 14 2008, 10:12 AM~10165917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I MESSED THAT CLIP UP SO USED IT ON THAT, GOT 1 LEFT & HOPING I DON'T SCREW IT UP.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

not much for donks bro but it looks damn good nun the less :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

WENT 2 DA CLEVELAND AUTORAMA THIS WEEKEND.CADDY TRUCK GOT 2ND IN LT. COMM/ PICK-UP. CAR GOT 1ST IN LOWRIDER. SHOW NOT THAT GREAT. THE MOST SIGNIFICANT THING IS THAT THE CADDY CAR WON ME MY 100TH AWARD.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Congrats man..


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

100? damn, I got a ways to go before I get that, I'm only at about 20 right now!

Congrats man!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

congrats man
cleveland rocks !!!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

congrats homie looks nice


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras+Mar 16 2008, 08:34 PM~10182126-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS HOMIES.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i like everything, and this a fly ass whip homie. nice work.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

20? 100? fuck i got a measly 2nd in comp drag 4 years ago...i can use that fucker as a coaster.... :angry:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

GOT A LITTLE WORK DONE THIS WEEKEND  

'08 BUMBLEBEE CAMARO.



















ANYONE KNOWS WHAT COLOR YELLOW BUMBLEBEE IS? GM REPS AT THE AUTO SHOW WOULDN'T GIVE UP THE COLOR CODE.










'06 GTO INTERIOR &CHASSIS.

















.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

MORE BODY WORK ON THE BIG BODY CADDY.  














































.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work and congrats on the wins


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

The Camaro and the Big Body lookin' good man!

is that a '65 Biscayne I see in the background? :0


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 24 2008, 01:13 AM~10239196
> *The Camaro and the Big Body lookin' good man!
> 
> is that a '65 Biscayne I see in the background? :0
> *


  YES IT IS. WITH BALDWIN MOTION HOOD.  








.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

DID A LITTLE MORE WORK ON DA FLATBED TRAILER.  



































.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LITTLE WORK ON DA 80 CAPRRICE CLASSIC ALSO.  



















CAPRICE DASH WITH ROUND GAUGES.








.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Apr 6 2008, 07:27 PM~10350349
> *LITTLE WORK ON DA 80 CAPRRICE CLASSIC ALSO.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

PICKED UP A COUPLE THINGS AT THE CINCINATI CHALLENGE 13 THIS WEEKEND. HAS ANYONE EVER BUILT THE 4RUNNER?










THE DUDE THATS CURRENTLY DISTRIBUTING JO-HAN KITS MADE A RARE OUTING AND WAS SELLING THESE. THEY'RE A LITTLE BLURRY, CADILLAC HOOD ORNAMENTS, WITH AND WITHOUT THE WREATH $.25. GOT 18. 










ALSO GOT 2 3RDS.









LIMA, OHIO THIS SATURDAY AND THEN 2 INDY 2 MEET THE HOMIES.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

The 4 Runners are nice kits. Here is mine i built a while ago. Black pearl with the chassis lime time green. I used different wheels on mine. Same tires though.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

damn, similar to a ant is pretty much a 4runner now...lol, except its a 2 door


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice rides bro, as always


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Congrats on the wins. Here's a 4 Runner I built.










By the way....Lovin that trailer your building.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

ill be at the show in lima this saturday too


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models+Apr 21 2008, 04:31 PM~10467530-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'LL B WEARING A BLUE/WHITE CHARGERS SHIRT.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Apr 21 2008, 05:09 PM~10468195
> *4RUNNER LOOKIN GOOD, ALMOST FINISHED WITH THE TRAILER AND GOT 3RD IN CINCY.
> I'LL B WEARING A BLUE/WHITE CHARGERS SHIRT.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

I'LL B WEARING A BLUE/WHITE CHARGERS SHIRT.

 ill be in a Eagles jersey#20 see you on sat homie!!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

what site had all the biscayne resins?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

They're all great builds, I like the variety you have!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

2008 TUNER/EURO BUILD-OFF  
































65/modelsbyroni/006-18.jpg[/IMG]
































































m/albums/ee165/modelsbyroni/007-18.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

AFTER THE INDY ON SATURDAY, WHILE PARKED ON A SIDE STREET, SOME FOOL IN A FORD WINDSTAR DID THIS .
BEFORE.








AFTER.

















:angry:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

BUSTED MODELS.































165/modelsbyroni/002-31.jpg[/IMG]























ket.com/albums/ee165/modelsbyroni/010-16.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man brother soory to hear about ! And then to see see these pics it dont look to good ! 


Maybe you can keep the car and find you a high mileage ride swtich your good motor and parts over !


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fuckin shit...... :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

:barf: 

Man them pics just make you sick BRO ! 

Can they be saved ?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn bro that sucks. hope they can all be saved


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 5 2008, 10:01 PM~10583033
> *:barf:
> 
> Man  them  pics  just  make  you  sick  BRO !
> ...


THE BLUE AND GRAY IS BAD BUT SAVEABLE SINCE THE FRAME ISN'T BROKE. THEFLAT BED FRAME IS DONE AND IT WAS PUT 2GETHER WITH JB WELD. SAD THING IS I HAVE NO FINISHED PIX OF THE PETE & FLATBED TO POST IN FINISHED MODELS 4 '08  BUT THEY DID GET SEEN IN BUFFALO, CINCY, LIMA & INDY.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 5 2008, 10:08 PM~10583108
> * damn bro that sucks. hope they can all be saved
> *


MOST OF THEM. THAT INCLUDES THE SILVER CHARGER.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 5 2008, 09:10 PM~10583125
> *MOST OF THEM. THAT INCLUDES THE SILVER CHARGER.
> *


 :biggrin: that one doesnt look to bad lol. ive gotta redo my 67 charger. paint looks like shit n its got some crappy rims on it


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 5 2008, 10:08 PM~10583110
> *THE BLUE AND GRAY IS BAD BUT SAVEABLE SINCE THE FRAME ISN'T BROKE. THEFLAT BED FRAME IS DONE AND IT WAS PUT 2GETHER WITH JB WELD. SAD THING IS I HAVE NO FINISHED PIX OF THE PETE & FLATBED TO POST IN FINISHED MODELS 4 '08   BUT THEY DID GET SEEN IN BUFFALO, CINCY, LIMA & INDY.
> *


DAMN!!!!!!!!!! :angry: ive seen those builds in person and they were :0 !!! man sorry to hear about your car and your hard work in those models bro!!!!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

srry to hear man! that was one sexy eldo!! gotta love them mid nineties caddys!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn man, that sucks. Glad you wasn't in there and it was parked.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 6 2008, 12:21 AM~10584739
> *damn man,  that sucks.    Glad you wasn't in there and it was parked.
> *


ME TOO. HE PUSHED IT IN FRONT OF THE HOUSE NEXT DOOR. KNOCKED HIMSELF OUT.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 5 2008, 09:25 PM~10584788
> *ME TOO. HE PUSHED IT IN FRONT OF THE HOUSE NEXT DOOR. KNOCKED HIMSELF OUT.*




damn, that took all the fun out of it.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

That sucks brother.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

damn... that sucks


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

it was good to meet ya bro!!! sorry about the models!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 6 2008, 12:05 AM~10586170
> *damn... that sucks
> *


x-2


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 23 2008, 06:07 PM~10722896
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

whores


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

PAINTED A COUPLE BODIES THIS WEEKEND.  











































.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sweet bro very nice


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 2 2008, 04:30 PM~10781875
> *Sweet bro very nice
> *


x2 Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x3 love that 4!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Lookin good BRO!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+Jun 2 2008, 06:30 PM~10781875-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 THANKS ALOT HOMIES.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

GOT SOME CHROME BACK FROM THE LITTLE MOTORKAR CO. .  

























.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jun 9 2008, 07:36 PM~10833203
> *GOT SOME CHROME BACK FROM THE LITTLE MOTORKAR CO. .
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 wow..i like!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 NICE WHAT THEY CHARGE FOR THAT?


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 9 2008, 10:22 PM~10833583
> *:0 NICE WHAT THEY CHARGE FOR THAT?
> *


TWENTY BUCKS A TREE. SEVEN SHIPPING.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHAT WAS THE TURNAROUND TIME?


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 9 2008, 10:32 PM~10833659
> *WHAT WAS THE TURNAROUND TIME?
> *


3 WEEKS. USUALLY 2 BUT WAS DELAYED CUZ OF FAMILY BIZ.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

CAN YOU POST UP CLOSEUPS OF THE BIG BODY GRILLE AND BUMPERS?


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 10 2008, 12:38 PM~10837597
> *CAN YOU POST UP CLOSEUPS OF THE BIG BODY GRILLE AND BUMPERS?
> *






































 .


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

hey that motorkar co place u got ur parts chromed at do they have a website


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jul 2 2008, 08:36 PM~11001064
> *hey that motorkar co place u got ur parts chromed at do they have a website
> *


 x2! :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Awready bro! Dat chrome is lookin good. Im sending sum parts to them as well.    Keep up tha good werk bro!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

BLING BLANG!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76+Jul 2 2008, 10:36 PM~11001064-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[email protected]
HOPE THIS HELPS. HE'LL SEND U ALL THE INFO U NEED BY EMAIL.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

DID THIS FROM ALL THE EXTRA IMPALA AND CAPRICE PARTS I GOT. A NON SS IMPALA.  
























































.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

I'M ALSO HOME ALONE AND A LITTLE TIPSY, SO I PLAYED WITH THE CHASSIS ON A COUPLE OF OTHER BODIES. THESE WILL NEVER HAPPEN.  








































THESE WILL NEVER HAPPEN. THIS IS JUST HOME ALONE FUN.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

the box caprice would look nice as a donky kong lol


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:0 the impala is tight Jerome!!! cant wait for the bigbodys and the box to be done!! :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum+Jul 13 2008, 04:01 AM~11076018-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 THANKS, FRANK.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

like your non ss impala looks good like the color change too :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Jul 13 2008, 10:01 PM~11079405
> *like your non ss impala looks good like the color change too :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


THX HOMIE. ITS HOK COPPER 2 GREEN.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: Nice Bro!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

'06 GTO 
























































































.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

DECIDED I'LL DO SOME WORK ON THIS RESIN 68 I GOT FROM TWINN A LITTLE WHILE AGO. CUT THE HOOD OPEN, ADDED SIDE TRIM, BACK WINDOW AND VINYL TOP MOLDING.  








































.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

NICE!!! cant wait for some updates on this Jerome!!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 20 2008, 03:27 PM~11133231
> *DECIDED I'LL DO SOME WORK ON THIS RESIN 68 I GOT FROM TWINN A LITTLE WHILE AGO. CUT THE HOOD OPEN, ADDED SIDE TRIM, BACK WINDOW AND VINYL TOP MOLDING.
> 
> 
> ...





ROni...my man!!! nice job!!! thats exactly what im about to do with mine! (as soon as i receive it from beto!) im making a Replica of my 68 impala...ill be updating as soon as i start! but i have that chrome trim around the roof line (from my old vinyl top) and i will be adding the side trim as well! looks nice! thanks for the insite


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 20 2008, 06:08 PM~11133420
> *ROni...my man!!! nice job!!! thats exactly what im about to do with mine! (as soon as i receive it from beto!)  im making a Replica of my 68 impala...ill be updating as soon as i start! but i have that chrome trim around the roof line (from my old vinyl top) and i will be adding the side trim as well! looks nice! thanks for the insite
> *


THANKS HOMIE. IS YOURS POSTED ON THE 68 IMPALA COSTOM THREAD IN POST YOUR RIDES? I WAS TRIN 2 DO THE ONE ON PAGE 3 AT THE BOTTOM. THE GOLD ONE.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

U the man Roni. Great work.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

DID A LITTLE PAINTING 2DAY ON A COUPLE OF CHASSIS.
















.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

PAINTED ANOTHER IMPALA THAT WAS LAYIN AROUND 4 FUN.  
















.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

gonna be some killer rides


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

MORE WORK ON DA 68.  
































.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 26 2008, 08:33 PM~11186861
> * MORE WORK ON DA 68.
> 
> 
> ...




nice....im gonna have to put that same trim/chrome on my 68..im trying to decide on using either the Styrene or BMF...ill probley do the same thing you did, its just with the thickness of styrene that i have, everytime i try to cut a strip, it ends up warping or bending (bc it being too thick)...keep me update homie on your 68


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

hobbytown seels somre strips of styrene perfect for trim. works and looks much better than cutting it.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

rides are sik bro, lookin good


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 13 2008, 01:58 AM~11075745
> *I'M ALSO HOME ALONE AND A LITTLE TIPSY, SO I PLAYED WITH THE CHASSIS ON A COUPLE OF OTHER BODIES. THESE WILL NEVER HAPPEN.
> 
> 
> ...




:0 those would be nice as Donks :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Aug 10 2008, 07:56 PM~11308190
> *:0  those would be nice as Donks  :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


JUST PAINTED AND FOILED THE BIG BODY SEDAN, SO THAT WONT HAPPEN. NOW THE BOX CAPRICE MAY HAPPEN SINCE I HAVE 3 OF THOSE.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

FINALLY PAINTED AND NEARLY FOILED THE BIG BODY.  
















.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

lookin good homie


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

FINISHED THE INTERIOR AND ENGINE FOR THE 68 IMPALA COSTOM.  
















































.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Aug 10 2008, 11:33 PM~11310316
> *lookin good homie
> *


 THANKS. HOPEFULLY I'LL FINISH IT THIS WEEK.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good homie.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

:biggrin: SAW THESE ON A TRANSPORTER 2DAY. :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

I seen a guy driving a black one yesterday. Those mofos are bad. :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn.... they really tryin to beat the Camaro to the punch.....


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i like that big body its bad ass


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

hey do u have that chevette thats on the back of the tow truck


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Lookin' good.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Aug 10 2008, 09:35 PM~11310342
> *FINISHED THE INTERIOR AND ENGINE FOR THE 68 IMPALA COSTOM.
> 
> 
> ...




awesome dog!! one of my favorite year models ( if you cant tell )  i need one of those dash' badly!! ive heard modelhaus got me though. looks good on the supremes! keep me updated buddy


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 21 2008, 06:09 PM~11405216
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nope its sitting here on my shelf stuffed with a ton of parts to build up later on ! :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

damn im looking for one


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 21 2008, 06:09 PM~11405216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that a 66 or so chrysler 300 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 21 2008, 10:13 PM~11407325
> *is that a 66 or so chrysler 300 :0
> *


iTS A 66 Mercury Parklane !


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

nice bilds..good to see more from ohio


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 21 2008, 10:17 PM~11407361
> *iTS  A  66  Mercury  Parklane !
> *


ah damn, at least i got the year right lol :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Aug 21 2008, 11:59 PM~11407833
> *nice bilds..good to see more from ohio
> *


THANKS, CHRIS. THERES A HANDFUL OF US ON HERE. AT LEAST 5 OF US.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

COMPLETE RESIN BUILD-OFF BUILD-UP.  























































































































ket.com/albums/ee165/modelsbyroni/015-16.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

lookin killa homie!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 1 2008, 10:51 AM~11488683
> *lookin killa homie!!!!
> *


THX. I TRY.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

COMPLETE LTL BUILD-UP.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

STUPID HOUSE OF COLOR BY VALSPAR


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE BUILD RONI


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

X2 Very nice build!!


----------



## rexzilla_03 (Jul 8, 2006)

your builds are amazing man keep the good work


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969+Oct 5 2008, 05:52 PM~11784077-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU HOMIES.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

nice!!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

builds looking good!

I want that 78!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Outstanding work homie, I love that rig!

Keep it up!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

RIG looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice work


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey+Oct 5 2008, 11:04 PM~11786386-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIES.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice stuff in here. Love that semi! :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice work


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

congrats on the award  well deserved :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 16 2008, 08:17 PM~12175015
> *congrats on the award  well deserved :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X 2


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn+Nov 16 2008, 10:17 PM~12175015-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FELLAS!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

nice cadi very well built


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

nice, did you use CLEAR FX?


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 16 2008, 07:17 PM~12175015
> *congrats on the award  well deserved :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work big man


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

AND A BIG CONGRATS TO YOU ON YOUR BUILD BRO!!! SWEET WIP !!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum+Nov 16 2008, 10:48 PM~12175432-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS EVERYONE.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

nice lac big homie!!! congrats on the award!!! :worship:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' damn good bro, keep it up!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+Nov 17 2008, 09:29 PM~12185075-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FELLAS. AS USUAL, I TRY.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

looking good bro.  
It was cool kicking it with you in Toledo.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

love that truck homie :thumbsup:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

what are you gonna do with the chevette


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

attn rome, drop the melons and report back to the shop :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Dec 27 2008, 12:07 AM~12534321
> *attn rome, drop the melons and report back to the shop :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


u stupid, homie. u kno i luv my melons. :cheesy: 

if u came over more often, u'll kno the chevette has been in k.c. 4 a long time now.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

I SEE DAYZ. WHATS UP.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

A BIG THANKS TO MY HOMIE DERRICK IN BATH, NEW YORK. THEY WILL GET PUT TO USE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

BACK IN THE BUILDING MOOD AND FINISHED OFF A COUPLE.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD JEROME!!! WHAT YOU BRINING IN APRIL??


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

DON'T KNOW YET. :dunno:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

what show down there is in april???


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 28 2009, 10:08 PM~13140940
> *what show down there is in april???
> *


ITS A LIL SHOW CALLED LT MODEL AND TOY SHOW. ITS THE 6TH YEAR FOR IT


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Where is it at? You guys are pretty close to me.. Might try to make it down there.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 12 2008, 10:49 AM~9674950
> *Bro!! your rides are topnotch!! I am likin' them keep postin'!!!
> *


X10!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 28 2009, 08:16 PM~13141004
> *Where is it at? You guys are pretty close to me.. Might try to make it down there.
> *


Same here man, I'm unemployed, so I ain't got nothin' better to do!  

If you can, post up some info on this show!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras+Feb 28 2009, 10:08 PM~13140940-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.ltproshop.com/model%20car%20show.htm


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Do you guys ever enter models in the Cleveland Autorama?


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Mar 1 2009, 08:30 AM~13143388
> *Do you guys ever enter models in the Cleveland Autorama?
> *


I DO. I PLAN ON BEING THERE.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I had an aunt that used to live in Cleveland on Euclid Ave. Knew a chick that lived in Astabula. Still have people in Strongsville. I kind of miss ohio. Sorry bro, just reminiscin'.


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni+Mar 1 2009, 03:04 PM~13144761-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, I know a few "nice girls" in Ashtabula myself.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 1 2009, 02:24 PM~13144894
> *I had an aunt that used to live in Cleveland on Euclid Ave. Knew a chick that lived in Astabula. Still have people in Strongsville. I kind of miss ohio. Sorry bro, just reminiscin'.
> *


  DAMN, I LIVE ON EUCLID AVE. NOW.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

67 GTO


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

good job homie :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 23 2009, 10:03 PM~13367341
> * 67 GTO
> 
> 
> ...





thats fly


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms+Mar 23 2009, 11:23 PM~13368378-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FELLAS.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Damn that look killer .


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Gto Looks killer.. Im a sucker for the heavy flake.. Cant wait to see your rides in person at the Cleveland show..


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C+Mar 24 2009, 02:26 PM~13374084-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KOOL. MAYBE IN LIMA OR TOLEDO.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Im not going to the Lima show now.. Changed it over to the Cleveland show on the 17th.. Theres just way to many shows all in a row..


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 24 2009, 06:16 PM~13376343
> *Im not going to the Lima show now.. Changed it over to the Cleveland show on the 17th.. Theres just way to many shows all in a row..
> *


U KNOW SOMETHING I DON'T KNOW. WHAT CLEVELAND SHOW ON THE 17TH?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Sorry its on the 18th.. were coming down on the 17th..lol..
http://www.cincinnatiautoreplicas.org/id12.html


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 24 2009, 07:09 PM~13376854
> *Sorry its on the 18th.. were coming down on the 17th..lol..
> http://www.cincinnatiautoreplicas.org/id12.html
> *


COOL.I PLAN ON BEING THERE. I'LL BRING SOME DOE WITH ME. :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 24 2009, 07:09 PM~13376854
> *Sorry its on the 18th.. were coming down on the 17th..lol..
> http://www.cincinnatiautoreplicas.org/id12.html
> *


will you have everything you have on your site or should we pm you what we need??


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 24 2009, 07:18 PM~13376950
> *will you have everything you have on your site or should we pm you what we need??
> *


X-2


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

I will have about 90% of my stock with me.. If you know ahead of time what ya might need pm me a list and ill be sure i have it for ya..


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 24 2009, 08:07 PM~13377399
> *I will have about 90% of my stock with me.. If you know ahead of time what ya might need pm me a list and ill be sure i have it for ya..
> *


cool


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

All them rides are looking clean big dog. Keep up the good work. I will see them in person soon.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 24 2009, 08:19 PM~13377506
> *All them rides are looking clean big dog. Keep up the good work. I will see them in person soon.
> *


  THANKS BIGGS. OCTOBER WILL B HERE SOON.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

BUILT THIS CURBSIDE LEXUS IN A WEEK ALONG WITH A BOXSTOCK '67 VETTE. (NOT PICTURED). FOR A SHOW IN BUFFALO. THEY GOT RID OF THE CURBSIDE CATAGORY.  . WHICH IS OKAY SINCE THE HOK VALSPAR CLEAR CRACKED  . IN THE STRIP TANK IT GOES & WILL BE READY 4 CINCY.  
































































to be continued.....


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

WENT TO OUR CLUB SHOW 2DAY AND PICKED UP A COUPLE THINGS.  








WAVERIDER S-10
RON CASH 64 CHEVY CHOP TOP PICK-UP, 50 FORD AND 55 CHEVY FENDER WITH TIRE CUTOUT.
FIRST 3 ISSUES OF MODEL TRUCKING. ONLY 3 ISSUES I BELEIVE.
40 BUCKS FOR EVERYTHING. :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 23 2009, 10:03 PM~13367341
> * 67 GTO
> 
> 
> ...


homie i love this gto


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THE LEXUS BRO. 
GREAT SCORE ON THE S-10 AND THE OTHER STUFF AS WELL.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Sucks about the Lexus man. Nice score on the other stuff.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 5 2009, 12:36 AM~13485844
> *Sucks about the Lexus man. Nice score on the other stuff.
> *


x2


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

:biggrin: went to the military model contest in buffalo 2day. usually the non-military kits r priced 2 high. 2day i think got a deal, was dudes only sell.








both for 16 bucks and still sealed. :biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

:angry: you lucky dawg!! but i aint mad at cha


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Apr 7 2009, 02:54 PM~13507335
> *:angry: you lucky dawg!! but i aint mad at cha
> *


  MAD 4 WHAT HOMIE. U GOT LIKE 7 OF THEM STASHED AWAY, RIGHT. :biggrin: GIVE ME BUZZ WHEN U GET A CHANCE. THE GEORGIA PEACH TRIED 2 STAY. :angry: :thumbsdown: :nono:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Apr 8 2009, 07:52 PM~13521149
> * MAD 4 WHAT HOMIE. U GOT LIKE 7 OF THEM STASHED AWAY, RIGHT. :biggrin:  GIVE ME BUZZ WHEN U GET A CHANCE. THE GEORGIA PEACH TRIED 2 STAY. :angry:  :thumbsdown:  :nono:
> *


 :0 oh [email protected] they know about the stash :biggrin: but i can never have too many impalas


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

hey jerome, was at the cincy show this weekend and you werent???? you gonna make it for the Lima show??? let me know homie!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 19 2009, 06:06 PM~13623108
> *hey jerome, was at the cincy show this weekend and you werent????  you gonna make it for the Lima show??? let me know homie!!
> *


 NOPE, I WASN'T IN CINCY. HOPE TO BE IN LIMA. PM SENT.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

hey big homie...good seeing ya again and congrats on all your wins in LIMA!!!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 26 2009, 08:24 PM~13695466
> *hey big homie...good seeing ya again and congrats on all your wins in LIMA!!!!!!
> *


  ALLWAYS FUN HANGIN WIT U N LIMA. THE LITTLE SHOWS IN THE BIG SHOW IS ALLWAYS FUNNY. :cheesy: EVEN THOUGH WE KNOW BEST PAINT WAS BOGUS, BUT BETTER THAN LAST YEAR. :biggrin:. IMPALA WAS WAY BETTER.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Apr 5 2009, 06:16 PM~13490696
> *:biggrin: went to the military model contest in buffalo 2day. usually the non-military kits r priced 2 high. 2day i think got a deal, was dudes only sell.
> 
> 
> ...


You have to love that kind of score. :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Apr 26 2009, 09:03 PM~13695780
> * ALLWAYS FUN HANGIN WIT U N LIMA. THE LITTLE SHOWS IN THE BIG SHOW IS ALLWAYS FUNNY. :cheesy:  EVEN THOUGH WE KNOW BEST PAINT WAS BOGUS, BUT BETTER THAN LAST YEAR. :biggrin:. IMPALA WAS WAY BETTER.
> *


yea i hear ya on that  but like ya said its what the judges like and thanks...


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

RONE HEARS THE FUEL SYS. FOR YOUR PRO MOD.








AND THE REVELL CHOPPER THIS WAY U CAN DO THE FRAME & THEN PUT THE FRONT FORKS ON. START SMALL & WORK UP TO A .125 OR 1/8 DRILL BIT.
I USE PLASTRUCT #90604 1/8 STYRENE TUBING.








































http://i687.photobucket.com/albums/vv239/tripower5/derrick1015-1.jpg[/IMG
[img]http://i687.photobucket.com/albums/vv239/tripower5/derrick1016-1.jpg
SOME FRAMES,TANKS & 2 ENG. FOR 1 CHOPPER.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

You went to RUFFALO & did't tell me    next time stop off hear & i'll go :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@May 4 2009, 10:03 AM~13777345
> *You went to RUFFALO & did't tell me        next time stop off hear & i'll go :biggrin:
> *


I HAVE NO CAR, REMEMBER.  SO DON'T CONTROL MY MODEL SHOW DESTINY. :angry:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

COME BY PLANE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

M.C.B.A. 58 IMPALA BIULD-OFF.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

WHATS UP DAYZ.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 4 2009, 07:41 PM~13783585
> *M.C.B.A. 58 IMPALA BIULD-OFF.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! I get chills from just _lookin'_ at it!!    It's so damned _frosty_!!!    Top-flight work homie!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Dam Rone your good real good your work is top of the line. Going to ruffalo to the V.A. may have time to pick up some things. KEEP BUILDING.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 4 2009, 05:41 PM~13783585
> *M.C.B.A. 58 IMPALA BIULD-OFF.
> 
> 
> ...


Really like this


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Went to RUFFALO yesterday & U were wright niagara hobby get DODO :angry:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

very clean paint job :thumbsup: , nice detail work ........


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

nice 58 brutha!!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> That's a Sweet Continental. Clean..... simple......NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 4 2009, 08:37 PM~13783547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that 58 is off the hook Jerome!!! :0


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> very clean paint job :thumbsup: , nice detail work ........





> nice 58 brutha!!!





> > That's a Sweet Continental. Clean..... simple......NICE :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

RESHOT THE LEXUS. STILL GOT CANDY, FOIL AND CLEAR TO GO . BUT SO FAR SO GOOD.  
























 


GOT THESE 2 PROJECT CARS OFF EBAY LAST WEEK.  
64 CADILLAC

















70 FORD GALAXIE


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

MINIDREAM'S CHALLENGE BUILD. SOMETHING REBUILT.  








































































































RESHOT INTERIOR.
































.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

FUN REBUILD. I BUILT THIS 20YRS AGO IN ALABAMA, STRIPED THE PAINT OFF THERE WAS NO PRIMER, MOLD LINES ALL OVER AND APPARENTLY I BUILT GLUE BOMBS. :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

nice job on that firebird homie


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

NICE RIDE HOMIE


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun+May 26 2009, 02:13 PM~14001396-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  THANKS HOMIES.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks great bro!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer+May 26 2009, 06:37 PM~14004145-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  thanks 4 the compliments fellas.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

MINI'S CHALLENGE- BOX STOCK BUILD.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

that 61 looks GGG fine . it should be in a mag like lowrider bike mag or a web :biggrin: site like my website


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Always looking good in here.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

NICE Corvette!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaos91+Jun 1 2009, 12:04 AM~14057158-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS FELLAS.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

skip the lrbm. it nolonger exsists  . but it still should.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Withs up DOG the vette do like SWEEEEEEET. Started work on a new trans. for the 57 a lenco i must be nuts. :loco: Have some things to send you. BE GOOD


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

That Vette is clean bro. Can't wait to see it person in Toledo. :0


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2009, 10:29 PM~14108004
> *That Vette is clean bro. Can't wait to see it person in Toledo.  :0
> *


  BET. HOPE 2 HAVE A FEW NEW ONES TO SHOW. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Builds are sick brother!! Love the Red on Red.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 6 2009, 06:35 PM~14113058
> *Builds are sick brother!!  Love the Red on Red.
> *


  THANKS, C. LIKE THAT BETTER THAN BLACK/RED.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

WORKED ON THE LEXUS THE WEEKEND. RESRAYED THE TRANSPARENT TANGERINE, FOILED AND CLEARED  . ALMOST DONE, NEED 2 CLEAN THE GLASS OR GET NEW.  


















FINALLY PAINTED THE CAMARO BODY SINCE EVERYTHING ELSE WAS BOUT DONE.  TESTORS 1 COAT ICY BLUE.
























 .


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD !!!!!!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Blue fits good on Camaro!  :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Always nice work in here


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

BUILT 4 A CO-WORKERS GRANDSON.  








































.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

HOW DO U PM SOME ONE CALL ME HOME OR CELL.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Both look great man!! What color is that on the Camaro?


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 22 2009, 10:40 PM~14266951
> *Both look great man!!  What color is that on the Camaro?
> *


TESTORS 1 COAT ICY BLUE LAQUER.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

nice as always homie!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

SHOW ME THE SPEAK'ER BUB. :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jun 23 2009, 07:46 PM~14276081
> *SHOW ME THE SPEAK'ER  BUB. :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


I'LL PM U WEDSNESDAY.


----------



## r2d2 (Jun 25, 2009)

give me a lil time and ill post the r8 cant wit to see how the 645 turns out


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by r2d2_@Jun 25 2009, 04:23 PM~14296128
> *give me a lil time and ill post the r8 cant wit to see how the 645 turns out
> *


I'LL POST BREAKDOWN PIX 4 YA BOSS.  :biggrin: IT'LL B BLACK NEXT TIME U C IT.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

THANK RONE FOR THE HELP WILL BE SENDING U SOME SH#@.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> THANK RONE FOR THE HELP WILL BE SENDING U SOME SH#@.
> [/quot
> THANK U, SIR. :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by r2d2_@Jun 25 2009, 04:23 PM~14296128
> *give me a lil time and ill post the r8 cant wit to see how the 645 turns out
> *


HEY R2, HERES YOUR BEAMER. :biggrin: 
















































 .


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

lookin good man!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 28 2009, 08:26 PM~14322528
> *lookin good man!!!!
> *


HAS TO, OR THE BOSS MIGHT FIRE ME. :biggrin: J/K R2. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jun 28 2009, 05:32 PM~14322575
> *HAS TO, OR THE BOSS MIGHT FIRE ME. :biggrin: J/K R2. :biggrin:
> *


LOL.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I like it better Black. Nice work on the paint.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 29 2009, 01:38 AM~14325360
> *I like it better Black.  Nice work on the paint.
> *


THANKS C. IT LOOK WAAAY BETTER. MATCHES HIS REAL CAR.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jun 28 2009, 08:23 PM~14322500
> *HEY R2, HERES YOUR BEAMER. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i like the beamer and that black is crackin!!!


----------



## r2d2 (Jun 25, 2009)

roni looking good, good enough that i decided not to fire you. lol j/k i need to start working on the modles i have the are all painted but i need to put them together. thanks for the work you put into the BMW it really did turn out good.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by r2d2_@Jun 30 2009, 09:24 AM~14338507
> *roni looking good, good enough that i decided not to fire you. lol j/k i need to start working on the modles i have the are all painted but i need to put them together.  thanks for the work you put into the BMW it really did turn out good.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


U & TWIN GOT 2 COME BY 4 A B&BS.  WILL CLEAR WHEN IT STOP RAINING& SUN COMES BY OUT. :cheesy:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Im lovin' the 645. U gonna change the wheels?


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> *THINK RONI*


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

THANK TEST 1


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

YOUR BEAMER IS DONE, R2.  








































 
HOWS THAT Z/28 COMING ALONG.


----------



## r2d2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks damn good roni good lookin.. I'll see u tomorrow..


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

REVELL 2009 CHALLENGER.  LOOKS PROMISING.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh sweet the full build kit is out, I'll have to go get one. :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

definately, sucks tho cuz now my other AMT one aint worth nothin nomore lol


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

GOT SOME PAINT ON THE CHALLENGER. STILL HAVE TO MASK OFF 4 THE BLACK.  
















DID THIS PICK-UP BED 4 A FRIEND THIS WEEK.  COULD'VE DONE BETTER.  








.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

FINALLY FINISHED THIS.  
















































.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Great sh!t happenin' up in here!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 19 2009, 06:55 PM~14519139
> *Great sh!t happenin' up in here!!!
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

LOOKS LIKE SOME BODY BEN WORKING .LIKE WITH U R DO ING!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 19 2009, 07:27 PM~14518936
> * GOT SOME PAINT ON THE CHALLENGER. STILL HAVE TO MASK OFF 4 THE BLACK.
> 
> 
> ...


 someone has been busy  guess i need to stop by the shop...ill call for an appointment :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Jul 21 2009, 02:24 PM~14538295
> *someone has been busy    guess i need to stop by the shop...ill call for an appointment :biggrin:
> *


YOUR PRECENCE IS ALWAYS WELCOME.  THE BED IS 4 GREG.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

GRASSHOPPER


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 21 2009, 08:01 PM~14542079
> *<span style='color:red'> LEARNED FROM THE BEST. :biggrin: *


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

MY BUILD FOR THE IMPALA BUILD-OFF. DIDN'T FINISH IN TIME CAUSE OF PAINT PROBLEMS. WILL UPDATE AND FINISH HERE.  
















PARTS 2 B PLATED.








OPENED TRUNK, REMOVED SS TRIM.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

PAINTED 2 MOTORS JUST IN CASE.








FIRST PAINT JOB WENT BAD.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

MOCK-UP


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

SECOND PAINT JOB.  
























































STRIPPED BODY 4 THIRD PAINT JOB. :uh: 
























 .


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Man I cannot wait to see that ride finished. It is lookin really really nice homie!!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 23 2009, 12:41 PM~14559554
> *Man I cannot wait to see that ride finished. It is lookin really really nice homie!!!!
> *



RONE I love the imp. & the eng. is dope!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :h5:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 24 2009, 06:07 PM~14573000
> *RONE I love the imp. & the eng. is dope!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :h5:
> *



HEY, I'M STILL LEARNIN' BOUT THEM ENGINES.  TRYIN 2 MAKE THE ENGINES LOOK BETTER. STILL A WEAK POINT 4 ME.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 23 2009, 11:37 AM~14559006
> *SECOND PAINT JOB.
> 
> 
> ...


dont put this in the trailer :biggrin: i would like to see it finished


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Jul 24 2009, 11:16 PM~14575520
> *dont put this in the trailer  :biggrin:  i would like to see it finished
> *


LOL.NO TRAILER 4 THIS LOWROD.  :roflmao:


----------



## r2d2 (Jun 25, 2009)

starting to strip the paint off of the Camaro I got so it should be done soon.... I can't wait to see that challenger you got, if your thinking the way i am you are going to kill that thing.


----------



## r2d2 (Jun 25, 2009)

ohh by the way nice job on that 300 pimpin


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

GOT A LITTLE DONE TO THE CHALLENGER.
































STOCK RIMS LOOK NICE BUT TIRES LOOK TOO TALL. COMES WITH OPTIONAL RIMS ON REAR.








WILL PROBALY USE THESE RIMS. NOT GOLD THOUGH. BLACK OR WHITE? :dunno:








 .


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

look pretty good on gold but your call big homie


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

UPDATE ON 65 IMPALA.  








































 .


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

no trailer i likes that :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Jul 26 2009, 10:40 PM~14588481
> *look pretty good on gold but your call big homie
> *


I KNOW, I'M TEMPTED TO DO IT. ESPECIALLY SINCE I DON'T CARE 4 PAINTED RIMS. CHROME ALL DAY.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Jul 26 2009, 10:45 PM~14588524
> *no trailer i likes that :biggrin:
> *


NO TRAILER 4 THIS 1. :biggrin: STILL AT THE SHOP?


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 26 2009, 10:47 PM~14588535
> *I KNOW, I'M TEMPTED TO DO IT. ESPECIALLY SINCE I DON'T CARE 4 PAINTED RIMS. CHROME ALL DAY.
> *


u need to sell me that set so i can put them to use  lol


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Jul 26 2009, 10:51 PM~14588572
> *u need to sell me that set so i can put them to use   lol
> *


LAST BIG SET I GOT.  GOT PLENTY 1109'S 4 YA.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

:0 works for me :biggrin: set some aside you know i got you


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Jul 26 2009, 10:56 PM~14588625
> *:0  works for me :biggrin:  set some aside you know i got you
> *


WILL DO.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

BLACK RIMS!!! Chrome lip


----------



## r2d2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Def black rims with chrome lip that would look sick...


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

YOU BEN WORKING DOG ALL LOOKING GOOOOOOD. I LIKE THE GOLD RIM BUT U KNOW I'M :loco: :yes: I'LL BE CK.ing BACK. "O" KITS ON THE WAY 
JACK STANDS :twak:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 26 2009, 11:18 PM~14588886
> *BLACK RIMS!!! Chrome lip
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

SEND ME THE GOLD ONE'S :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 27 2009, 10:44 PM~14598820
> *SENDWHICH GOLD 1'S. *


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

hey rome your rivi is in my thread remeber the cover car


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Jul 28 2009, 07:06 PM~14607707
> *hey rome your rivi is in my thread remeber the cover car
> *


2002?</span>


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 26 2009, 10:37 PM~14588458
> * GOT A LITTLE DONE TO THE CHALLENGER.
> 
> 
> ...


THE GOLD ONES!!!!!!!!


----------



## r2d2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey Rome that mean green worked like a wonder... I'll have it primed and ready to go tomorrow... Just looking for a color or might stay w/ midnight blue


----------



## r2d2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Do you know anyone with a cheap airbrush set with compressor and gun or where i can find one?????? Im desperate and broke :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 29 2009, 04:20 AM~14612985
> *THE GOLD ONES!!!!!!!!
> *


TOO LATE. THEY BEEN STRIPPED.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

STARTED A NEW PROJECT.  </span>








 .


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Challenger is lookin' great man!! Wheels do look better with the Black face.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 2 2009, 09:43 PM~14654613
> *Challenger is lookin' great man!!  Wheels do look better with the Black face.
> *


x2 another semi in the works :cheesy: cant wait for prgress pics


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Wheels on the challenger are looking good in black bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

BLACK RIMS LOOK LIKE [email protected]# THE GOLD ONE'S LOOK THE BEST. FOOLS!!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Aug 2 2009, 10:17 PM~14654905
> *BLACK RIMS LOOK LIKE [email protected]# THE GOLD ONE'S LOOK THE BEST. THE TRIBE HAS SPOKEN. BLACK FACE WINS!!!!.  *


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

DID SOME WORK THIS WEEKEND.</span>
MADE A DUMP 4 THE C-CAB THATS BEEN SITTIN' ON THE DESK 4 A WHILE.  
<img src=\'http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee165/modelsbyroni/009-45.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
PAINTED THE CHEVELLE AGAIN, ITS 4TH DIFF'RENT COLOR.  
<img src=\'http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee165/modelsbyroni/018-10.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee165/modelsbyroni/019-9.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<span style=\'color:blue\'>AND A BUILT UP 66 CAPRICE PROJECT FOR EVENTUAL RE-BUILD.  
































.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD UP IN HERE HOMIE!!! KEEP IT UP!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Been at it i see NICE


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Had to bright U up bro. been down to long. See u soon. :barf: :thumbsup:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Aug 24 2009, 08:32 PM~14867923
> *
> AND A BUILT UP 66 CAPRICE PROJECT FOR EVENTUAL RE-BUILD.
> 
> ...


let me store that 66 so if you leave it long enough i can file for title :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Oct 2 2009, 10:23 PM~15253471
> *let me store that 66 so if you leave it long enough i can file for title :biggrin:
> *


ITS IN DA TRAILER NEXT 2 DA '65 THAT I HAD 2 GET A FRESH BODY 4. WE'LL MISS U IN TOLEDO. BUT YOU'RE AN O-TECH GRAD, AND GOTTA GET 2 JOBS CAUSE YOU'RE STILL A DAD.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 2 2009, 11:36 PM~15254040
> *ITS IN DA TRAILER NEXT 2 DA '65 THAT I HAD 2 GET A FRESH BODY 4. WE'LL MISS U IN TOLEDO. BUT YOU'RE AN O-TECH GRAD, AND GOTTA GET 2 JOBS CAUSE YOU'RE STILL A DAD.
> *


 :nono: hoping to find one good job monday through friday and do lots of side work


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Always top notch work in here!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: killer work bro


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

'09 CHALLENGER.








































.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LEXUS LS400








































.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

NICE WORK AS ALWAYS!!! THAT CHALLENGER LOOKS SIK IN WHITE!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THANKS, FRANK.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

A LITTLE FORD STREET ROD I DID.
















.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 11 2009, 07:31 PM~15325878
> * A LITTLE FORD STREET ROD I DID.
> 
> 
> ...


i see you kept this one a secret :0 good job homie


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Oct 11 2009, 07:35 PM~15325895
> *i see you kept this one a secret  :0 good job homie
> *


 :biggrin: FORGOT 2 SHOW IT 2 U WHEN U WHERE HERE. :cheesy: FORGOT 2 SHOW U DA WAGONS I GOT IN TOLEDO.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms+Oct 11 2009, 07:35 PM~15325895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HERE YA GO.  








57 300. NEED HOOD. ANY HELP?
















.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Damn good work goin' on in here!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THANKS HOMIE. I TRY.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Them wagons are gonna be sick! Specially like that ford.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 11 2009, 08:24 PM~15326229
> *HERE YA GO.
> 
> 
> ...


i should have that hood in stock let me check the stock room :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice builds man! Can't wait to see what you do with all those projects.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hot a$$ rollers up in here homie fo sho !

Lots of different builds and they all look good!

keep it goin'!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Oct 12 2009, 08:09 AM~15330020
> *i should have that hood in stock let me check the stock room :biggrin:
> *


is this what cha need :biggrin: if so i got you big homie


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 11 2009, 07:31 PM~15325878
> * A LITTLE FORD STREET ROD I DID.
> 
> 
> ...


Is this 1 i get U, nice work. Hear 2 that need paint.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Oct 13 2009, 02:47 PM~15342715
> *Is this 1 i get U, nice work. Hear 2 that need paint.
> 
> 
> ...


THERE GOES MY SECRET IDENTITY. :0


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Oct 11 2009, 10:33 PM~15327562-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS IT DAYZ. :biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

its yours  got the firewall too if you need it


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

69 CHEVELLE.
































 .


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 25 2009, 11:59 AM~15459996
> * 69 CHEVELLE.
> 
> 
> ...


that looks good Jerome!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

PAINTED THE 65 FOR THE FOURTH TIME. LOOKS LIKES A KEEPER.

















THE MOTOR SAT A LITTLE TOO TALL, SOOO....








































 A LITTLE SEAM FILLIN' AND READY FOR PAINT.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 25 2009, 12:02 PM~15460013
> *that looks good Jerome!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FRANK. 
CHECK THE TRUCKSTOP. OLD BUILD, NEW PIX.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NEW PROJECT.
































 .


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

So U get the chevelle final, looking good
& i see the new project. My shop is close, my open next mo.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Good projects right here :0 :0


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 25 2009, 11:59 AM~15459996
> * 69 CHEVELLE.
> 
> 
> ...


lovin this chevelle homie


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas+Oct 25 2009, 07:25 PM~15462224-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Always killer work in here. Keep it up.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

rides are lookin dammn good bro...nice work goin on up in here....


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

looking good up in here


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 25 2009, 09:12 AM~15460070
> *NEW PROJECT.
> 
> 
> ...


This right here is gonna be bad ass!!!!

Chevelle turned out great. Nice color too


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 25 2009, 11:12 AM~15460070
> *NEW PROJECT.
> 
> 
> ...




OOOOO ! I cain't wait to see this one finished ! Good start homie !


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Oct 25 2009, 10:27 PM~15463468-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  THANKS 4 ALL THE FEEDBACK FELLAS.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 25 2009, 10:22 PM~15463437
> * CLOSED</span>*


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Rides lookin good man!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: rides looking good bro


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 26 2009, 10:48 PM~15475355
> *:biggrin:  rides looking good bro
> *


X2 GET THAT 65 DONE ALREADY!!! :biggrin: JK HOMIE LOOKING GREAT THOU!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 26 2009, 11:41 PM~15476268
> *X2  GET THAT 65 DONE ALREADY!!! :biggrin:  JK HOMIE LOOKING GREAT THOU!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: ITS GETTIN THERE. IT'LL B IN LIMA.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mazdagt1 (Jan 23, 2008)

hey man whats goin on in lima you do mean lima ohio right? cus if so i live there and was just wantin to no whats goin on here if there is a show or somethin thanks


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mazdagt1_@Oct 28 2009, 05:08 AM~15489864
> *hey man whats goin on in lima you do mean lima ohio right? cus if so i live there and was just wantin to no whats goin on here if there is a show or somethin thanks
> *


PM SENT.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

NOT AT WORK BRO.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

GET 2 BEDS & 1 CAB AND BED FOR THE DUALLIE COMING SOON.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Nov 3 2009, 12:53 PM~15548112
> *NOT AT WORK BRO.
> *


  NOPE, PROBALY OFF 4 THE REST OF THE YEAR.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 3 2009, 10:00 AM~15548191
> * NOPE, PROBALY OFF 4 THE REST OF THE YEAR.
> *


damnit. 


More buildin time tho. :cheesy:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 3 2009, 01:00 PM~15548191
> * NOPE, PROBALY OFF 4 THE REST OF THE YEAR.
> *


TIME TO GO TO WORK IN THE SHOP. GOT 2 SONOMAS KITS 1/20 SCALE COMING FROM REVEREND HEARSE.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Nov 3 2009, 12:02 PM~15548216-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I SAW THAT.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

GOING TO PUT SOME F1 STUFF IN THE SONOMAS & SOME OTHER THING!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 3 2009, 01:00 PM~15548191
> * NOPE, PROBALY OFF 4 THE REST OF THE YEAR.
> *


all that time off i wanna see UPDATES bro!!!!! :biggrin: any big rigs on that list???


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 3 2009, 02:16 PM~15549466
> *all that time off i wanna see UPDATES bro!!!!! :biggrin:  any big rigs on that list???
> *


IT'LL B SOME BUILDIN' GOIN ON. IF NOT HERE, I'LL TELL U WHERE. :biggrin: 
 TRUCKS, C'MON FRANK. U KNOW I GOT MORE TRUCKS THAN MOST HOBBY SHOPS. :cheesy:  </span>
<img src=\'http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee165/modelsbyroni/010-45.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee165/modelsbyroni/011-41.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<span style=\'color:blue\'> NEW PROJECT: KENWORTH T6.  BUILD-UP WILL B ON THE TRUCK STOP.








 .


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 3 2009, 06:53 PM~15552148
> *IT'LL B SOME BUILDIN' GOIN ON. IF NOT HERE, I'LL TELL U WHERE. :biggrin:
> TRUCKS, C'MON FRANK. U KNOW I GOT MORE TRUCKS THAN MOST HOBBY SHOPS. :cheesy:   </span>
> <img src=\'http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee165/modelsbyroni/010-45.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


Dang that looks like a truck stop !!!!!!!!!!

I bet that Kenworth is gonna be sweet! Is it resin?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

DAMN!!!!!!  WANNA HOOK A BROTHA UP ON A SEMI OR 2??? LOL


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Nov 3 2009, 07:18 PM~15552367-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT COULD B POSSIBLE. :biggrin: WHAT R U EYEING?


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

I like those wheels


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 3 2009, 04:53 PM~15552148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's gonna a cool build


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 3 2009, 07:53 PM~15552148
> *IT'LL B SOME BUILDIN' GOIN ON. IF NOT HERE, I'LL TELL U WHERE. :biggrin:
> TRUCKS, C'MON FRANK. U KNOW I GOT MORE TRUCKS THAN MOST HOBBY SHOPS. :cheesy:   </span>
> <img src=\'http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee165/modelsbyroni/010-45.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


we got to be able to trade somethin for a couple of trucks big homie :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

YOU HAVE A PM!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Nov 3 2009, 08:43 PM~15553243
> *we got to be able to trade somethin for a couple of trucks big homie :biggrin:
> *


  WHATCHA LOOKIN' FO'. FRONTS OR BACKS. :roflmao: 
LARGE BOX.


NEED 300 FRONT GLASS ALSO IF U GOT.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 3 2009, 07:53 PM~15552148
> *IT'LL B SOME BUILDIN' GOIN ON. IF NOT HERE, I'LL TELL U WHERE. :biggrin:
> SHOW OFF :nono:*


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 3 2009, 03:53 PM~15552148
> *IT'LL B SOME BUILDIN' GOIN ON. IF NOT HERE, I'LL TELL U WHERE. :biggrin:
> TRUCKS, C'MON FRANK. U KNOW I GOT MORE TRUCKS THAN MOST HOBBY SHOPS. :cheesy:   </span>
> <img src=\'http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee165/modelsbyroni/010-45.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


That KW is gonna be sick!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice stash man.  

I'll have to check out this build over at the truck stop.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 3 2009, 11:11 PM~15554268
> * WHATCHA LOOKIN' FO'. FRONTS OR BACKS. :roflmao:
> LARGE BOX.
> NEED 300 FRONT GLASS ALSO IF U GOT.
> *


need 2 fronts :roflmao: whats my damage :biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

i got you on the glass


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Nov 3 2009, 10:52 PM~15554795
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>ALL OF THEM. *


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

MISC..
























.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Always nice work in here. I like that 65.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 14 2009, 05:41 PM~15665209
> *MISC..
> 
> 
> ...


that caddy's gonna be badass!!! im likin that!!!!! great builds homie!!!! and im seekin out that rig chasis too!!!! :0


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 14 2009, 05:41 PM~15665209
> *MISC..
> 
> 
> ...


  that caddy reminds me of the MAD HOGG :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+Nov 14 2009, 05:52 PM~15665692-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


piglet.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 14 2009, 04:41 PM~15665209
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Dang homie , that vert is lookin' good !


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

SO THE CAT IS OUT THE BAG. THE LAC IS LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Nov 15 2009, 04:42 AM~15669390
> *<span style=\'colorrange\'>JUST POKIN' HIS HEAD OUT 4 A BREATHER.  *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Nov 15 2009, 02:42 AM~15669390
> *SO THE CAT IS OUT THE BAG. THE LAC IS LOOKING GOOD!
> *


damn!!! I just noticed that was a caddy! Very badass. Damn phones, cant see pics too well.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 15 2009, 03:36 PM~15671205
> *JUST POKIN' HIS HEAD OUT 4 A BREATHER.
> *


 :0 IN LIMA THIS YEAR?????? :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good.. so how many of u comming to cincy this year?


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+Nov 15 2009, 03:36 PM~15671517-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOULD LIKE TO. I DON'T CONTROL MY RIDE DESTINY RIGHT NOW.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 15 2009, 05:31 PM~15671864
> *lookin good.. so how many of u comming to cincy this year?
> *


WHEN IS THIS???


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 15 2009, 07:28 PM~15672847
> *WHEN IS THIS???
> *


I'LL LET U KNOW WHEN I GET A DATE.  PROBALY 2ND OR 3RD WEEKEND N APRIL.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That Caddy is gonna be fuckin sick bro!!
Got anymore done on that KW??


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Sorry i sad anything! Bro.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 16 2009, 02:56 PM~15680470
> *That Caddy is gonna be fuckin sick bro!!
> Got anymore done on that KW??
> *



nope. stuck on the suspension. no direction no pix. :uh:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Nov 16 2009, 04:04 PM~15681132
> *Sorry i sad anything! Bro.
> *


it'll b forgotten like b4. :biggrin: remember


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

right


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

APRIL 17, 2010 15th ANNUAL
CINCINNATI CHALLENGE
MODEL CAR AND TRUCK SHOW
AND SWAP MEET 


WESTCHESTER CONFERENCE CENTER
9248 PRINCETON-GLENDALE RD. (747)
WESTCHESTER, OHIO


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 16 2009, 06:03 PM~15681536
> *APRIL 17, 2010  15th ANNUAL
> CINCINNATI CHALLENGE
> MODEL CAR AND TRUCK SHOW
> ...


ITLL BE TIGHT....BUT I THINK I COULD MANAGE TO MAKE IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 16 2009, 05:08 PM~15681164
> *it'll b forgotten like b4. :biggrin:  remember
> *


 :0 :scrutinize:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 16 2009, 05:03 PM~15681536
> *APRIL 17, 2010  15th ANNUAL
> CINCINNATI CHALLENGE
> MODEL CAR AND TRUCK SHOW
> ...


  good lookin out chris.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

ONE OF MY TRUCKSTOP PROJECTS I'M WORKIN' ON.[KINGPIN]</span>
































































.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

what color is that engine


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 18 2009, 09:01 PM~15707148
> *ONE OF MY TRUCKSTOP PROJECTS I'M WORKIN' ON.[KINGPIN]</span>
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :0 hno: hno: hno: NICE DETAIL ON THE RIG JEROME!!!! THE SLEEPER IS LOOKING TIGHT!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms+Nov 18 2009, 08:44 PM~15707677-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  U KNOW WHERE THE REST OF IT IS AT AND WILL BE.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 18 2009, 09:50 PM~15707743
> *:cheesy:  :0  hno:  hno:  hno: NICE DETAIL ON THE RIG JEROME!!!!  THE SLEEPER IS LOOKING TIGHT!!!!
> *





x-2


sick work bro!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That Caddy and rig are sweet. Im really likin' that Caddi though !


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Man the detail is outstanding on the " D " & the caddy is cool too :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Nov 18 2009, 09:43 PM~15708354-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS FELLAS. JUST TRYING 2 KEEP BUSY. :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

GET MY PACKAGE TODAY, THANX BRO. THANX. :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Nov 18 2009, 10:54 PM~15708457
> *Man the detail is outstanding on the " D " & the caddy is cool too :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2...nice Work Bro... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THIS FORD HAS BEEN SITTING ON MY DESK 4 A LONG TIME, SO I FINALLY FINISHED IT THIS WEEK.  








































.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

truck looks good homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 28 2009, 08:51 PM~15810394
> *truck looks good homie
> *


x-2


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 28 2009, 11:57 PM~15810432
> *x-2
> *


X 3


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD JEROME!!!! IM GONNA NEED SOME PAINT IDEAS ON THE PETE I GOT FROM YOU......IF YOU CAN HELP ME OUT ON THAT!!! :biggrin: GONNA GET A START ON IT!!!!! hno:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 29 2009, 03:13 AM~15810545
> *X 3
> *




X-4 :biggrin: 



looks good brother


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Looking good big dog, now U can pick up the BIG GIRLS. :biggrin: :roflmao: :nicoderm:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Nov 29 2009, 12:36 PM~15812196
> *Looking good big dog, now U can pick up the BIG GIRLS. :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :nicoderm:
> *


I ALREADY DO. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76+Nov 29 2009, 01:51 AM~15810394-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FELLAS.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 29 2009, 10:31 AM~15812178
> *X-4 :biggrin:
> looks good brother
> *


x5


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

MINI RACER.  </span>
<img src=\'http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee165/modelsbyroni/016-19.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee165/modelsbyroni/017-18.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee165/modelsbyroni/018-14.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee165/modelsbyroni/019-13.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
.  <span style=\'color:red\'>OH YEAH, ITS THIRTY-SECOND SCALE.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Cool little build. Big R :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

The Mini and the truck look good homie. Keep 'em commin' !


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas+Dec 1 2009, 06:38 PM~15836495-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THANX. TRY.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 1 2009, 09:00 PM~15837279
> *The Mini and the truck look good homie. Keep 'em commin' !
> *


x2


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THE MINI LOOKS GOOD BRO!!!


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 12 2008, 11:53 PM~11075726
> *DID THIS FROM ALL THE EXTRA IMPALA AND CAPRICE PARTS I GOT. A NON SS IMPALA.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE A CANDY APPLE :biggrin: I LIKE IT :thumbsup: NICE JOB FOR SPARE PARTS


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, the Mini and the Dump truck are bad ass!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94+Dec 2 2009, 04:56 PM~15848303-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX FELLAS.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

300 ALMOST READY 4 PAINT.  








.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

they looking good bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

modelsbyroni-


This Caddy is sick homie ! I love this green!











Ths mutha is lookin' good !











Rides are sick homie !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass work homie.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:0 LOOKING GOOD JEROME!!!! I SEE THAT SEMI ENGINE IN THE ONE PIC!!! :biggrin: GONNA HAVE THESE DONE BY APRIL???


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C+Dec 7 2009, 04:15 PM~15900902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THEY'LL B DONE. STARTED BACK WORKIN ON BOTH TRUCKS. HAD 2 STRETCH THE WHEELBASE ON THE T6 :biggrin: .


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

NOT BAD RONI NOT BAD, KEPT UP THE GOOD WORK.  :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

PUT A VALSPAR HOK CLEAR ON THE BARETTA. :uh: 
<img src=\'http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee165/modelsbyroni/001-92.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee165/modelsbyroni/002-89.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee165/modelsbyroni/003-86.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee165/modelsbyroni/005-78.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee165/modelsbyroni/006-70.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
FOILED AND CLEARED BOUT 4AM SUNDAY MORNING. GOT LAZY AND DIDN'T WANT TOO BRUSH SOME DECENT CLEAR AND USED VALSPAR CRAP. FORGOT THIS WHAT IT DOES TO HOK/VALSPAR :angry: . O WELL. TO THE TANK 4 A DO OVER :uh: .


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

DAMN JEROME AND THAT PAINT WAS LOOKING GOOOOD!!!!!!! I HAD A BUDDY IN TOLEDO THAT HAD A BURRITO ON JUICE...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 7 2009, 04:10 PM~15900835
> *300 ALMOST READY 4 PAINT.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 15 2009, 08:14 PM~15992081
> *PUT A VALSPAR HOK CLEAR ON THE BARETTA. :uh:
> <img src=\'http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee165/modelsbyroni/001-92.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee165/modelsbyroni/002-89.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


Dang thats a sweet paint job !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good .. u got a pm


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 15 2009, 09:14 PM~15992081
> *IS THAT T.O. IN THE BACK GROUND? :dunno: :x: :nicoderm: </span>*


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Dec 17 2009, 05:46 PM~16011942
> *IS THAT T.O. IN THE BACK GROUND? :dunno:  :x:  :nicoderm:
> *


YEP. ALL I ATE LAST FEW DAYS. SURGERY A BITCH. :angry: THEY TASTE LIKE FROSTED CHEERIOS.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

MAN U GOT 2 BACK OFF THE T.O. , YOUR'LL BE BOUNCING OFF THE WALLS! 
:buttkick: :rofl: :barf: :werd: :loco: :x:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Dec 18 2009, 10:34 PM~16025067
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>I NEED 2 BOUNCE OFF SOMETHING.  :uh: *


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 19 2009, 08:23 PM~16031569
> *BOUNCE OFF OR UP & DOWN ON 1 OR 2 OF THEM GIRLS. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :rofl: :nicoderm: </span>*


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

:twak: SHAME ON U. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 20 2009, 01:08 AM~16034438
> *:twak: SHAME ON U. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


I'M SORRY :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Can't wait to see them 4 door caddy's... :nicoderm: Nice work dogg.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

THANKS for the package. :thumbsup: :biggrin: :x: :h5:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Dec 21 2009, 06:27 PM~16049953
> *THANKS for the package. :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :x:  :h5:
> *


NO PROBLEM. HOPE U CAN USE THOS SPINDLES.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

I DIDN'T SEE THE SPINDLES. THANKS BRO. :x: :banghead: :loco:


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 14 2008, 07:36 AM~10165754
> *STILL WASN'T FEELIN THIS BUILD, MAYBE I'LL DO BETTER ON THE NEXT 1 I DO.
> 
> 
> ...



TO ALL MODELERS THIS IS A REAL CAR OUT HERE IN CLEVELAND OH BUT WITH A SS FRONT RONI DID IT HIS WAY & HIGHER


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice build, if u take the tire & rims off. But that's my opinion :dunno: and we knowopinion is like ass holes, ever body has 1. :biggrin: BUT I STILL LOVE U


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

MADE SOME T-TOPS 4 PHANTOMBLUE. NO GLASS PANELS THOUGH.
















.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Damn it J ! I was going to bust out a a T-type regal later 2010 ! Now i won't be the trend setter ! :tears:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

300 WAGON BUILD.
































































































































.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 23 2009, 11:00 PM~16073515
> *Damn it  J !    I  was  going to  bust  out  a  a  T-type  regal  later  2010 ! Now  i  won't be  the  trend  setter  !    :tears:
> *


  THOSE WERE JUST PRACTICE 4 SOMEONE ELSE. STILL NEED 2 DO ME SOME GLASS TOPS.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

300 CONT.....

















































































































































.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

300 CONT.....
































.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

damn homie u definitely have talent. the amount of detail in that 3oo wagon is amazing! keep up the good work :h5:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Bad ass wagon. Im diggin the T-tops too bro


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun+Dec 23 2009, 11:58 PM~16074060-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX ALOT FELLAS.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Wagon looks bad ! ALOT OF NICE DETAILS !


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2009, 11:12 AM~16076967
> *Wagon  looks  bad  !  ALOT  OF  NICE  DETAILS  !
> *


THANX MINI.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

300 wagon looks dope Jerome!!! hey im gonna call you in a couple if thats cool with ya!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 24 2009, 11:37 AM~16077240
> *300 wagon looks dope Jerome!!!  hey im gonna call you in a couple if thats cool with ya!!!!
> *


KOOL, I'M HERE ALL DAY.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2009, 12:12 PM~16076967
> *Wagon  looks  bad  !  ALOT  OF  NICE  DETAILS  !
> *


The nices work coming out of your shop. BIG DOG :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Dec 24 2009, 11:06 AM~16078306
> *The nices work coming out of your shop. BIG DOG :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


double :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas+Dec 24 2009, 01:06 PM~16078306-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


APPRECIATE IT FELLAS.


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phantomblue13_@Dec 23 2009, 11:25 AM~16067488
> *TO ALL MODELERS THIS IS A REAL CAR OUT HERE IN CLEVELAND OH BUT WITH A SS FRONT RONI DID IT HIS WAY & HIGHER
> *




*DA CALL OUT*


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 28 2009, 07:18 PM~16112890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet. Love ur rigs u build.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+Dec 28 2009, 06:24 PM~16112925-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX LOW.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Glad to see the KW comin back out again


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

get it in big r, i started on da box im thinkin of usen the donk kit for it, wut u think


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 29 2009, 12:27 AM~16117238
> *Glad to see the KW comin back out again
> *



X - 2!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 28 2009, 07:18 PM~16112890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Back on the bigs, :thumbsup: keep it coming. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Dec 29 2009, 01:24 PM~16121818
> *Back on the bigs, :thumbsup: keep it coming. :biggrin:
> *



I couldn't agree more !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Dec 29 2009, 12:27 AM~16117238-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH YEAH. HAD TO MAKE A CHANGE ON THE CHASSIS. THAT SHORT WHEELBASE WASN'T CUTTIN' IT. :biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 24 2009, 12:28 AM~16073772
> *300 CONT.....
> 
> 
> ...


nice, very clean build


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 23 2009, 11:30 PM~16073209
> *MADE SOME T-TOPS 4 PHANTOMBLUE. NO GLASS PANELS THOUGH.
> 
> 
> ...


good job homie, reminds me of this 








remember this car from like 9 years ago i thought i was doing it big lol so big that i had the worst paint job at the show, but it has been stripped and will be back


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Tight rig Roni!  Any 4 door lacc updates? hno:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 1 2010, 03:54 AM~16151393
> *Tight rig Roni!   Any 4 door lacc updates? hno:
> *


NONE ON THIS 1. MIGHT STRIP AND REPAINT. TOO MUCH STUFF IN THE PAINT.








FINALLY CLIPPED THIS 1. SOME MOCK-UP PIX.
































.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

That Twinn/BIGGS 4dr is going look sick ! Nice job on the details so far !


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2010, 04:00 PM~16162266
> *That  Twinn/BIGGS  4dr    is  going  look  sick !  Nice  job  on the  details  so  far !
> *


THX MINI. GOT THE FRONT CLIP IDEA FROM U. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

RIGHT ON! :thumbsup: lookin' GOOD bro!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2010, 02:00 PM~16162266
> *That  Twinn/BIGGS  4dr    is  going  look  sick !  Nice  job  on the  details  so  far !
> *


x2!! Very nice. :0


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 2 2010, 01:55 PM~16162224
> *NONE ON THIS 1. MIGHT STRIP AND REPAINT. TOO MUCH STUFF IN THE PAINT.
> 
> 
> ...


nice touch with the euro clip!


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice buddy, well u know it's dat tyme to get it in fo da autorama :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2010, 06:44 PM~16163299
> *x2!!  Very nice.  :0
> *



X 3 !!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Jan 2 2010, 10:16 PM~16165055-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THX T.


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

i know i know i just wanna try dis 1 last time to get a trophy, hell i'd done mist bout 3 or 4 years but i think ima hook up wit u & da crew & yall shows :h5:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phantomblue13_@Jan 3 2010, 04:54 PM~16171138
> *i know i know i just wanna try dis 1 last time to get a trophy, hell i'd done mist bout 3 or 4 years but i think ima hook up wit u & da crew & yall shows :h5:
> *


YEP. U NED 2 GO TO SOME GOOD SHOWS. YOUR BU BOUT TO EXPIRE ON EBAY.


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 3 2010, 03:58 PM~16171178
> *YEP. U NED 2 GO TO SOME GOOD SHOWS. YOUR BU BOUT TO EXPIRE ON EBAY.
> *


 i found another spot dat got mo for a lil less, het da citation is da kit to ues fit it right, man im :banghead: up bout wut ima do to da box chevy but i done started on da t-tops kits :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phantomblue13_@Jan 3 2010, 05:25 PM~16171386
> *i found another spot dat got mo for a lil less, het da citation is da kit to ues fit it right, man im  :banghead: up bout wut ima do to da box chevy but i done started on da t-tops kits  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


HOPE U DIDN'T BUY THE NASCAR VERSION. :uh: CITATIONS R FWD. WHAT R U DONATING IT TO?


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

uffin: :nicoderm: :x:


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

naw same kit just more, haven't paided yet, sum kats on here r straight shit mouth mathafuckkas but i bet dey bitch up like roaches in person, ima just post my shit & halla at da ones who help :guns: :burn: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

JUS KEEP IT OUT MY THREAD.


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 3 2010, 08:10 PM~16173418
> *JUS KEEP IT OUT MY THREAD.
> *


I respect it :worship: :h5:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

BODIES LINED UP TO BE PRIMED :uh: . IF THE TEMP GOES OVER FREEZING  .








.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 6 2010, 11:13 PM~16209087
> *GOT TOO MUCH STUFF HAPPENING AT ONCE. :loco:
> 
> 
> ...


Youll have some space on this bench soon ! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

IM WISHING FOR SOME WARMER WEATHER TOO HOMIE...BUT I DONT SEE THAT HAPPENING


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jan 6 2010, 09:22 PM~16209215
> *IM WISHING FOR SOME WARMER WEATHER TOO HOMIE...BUT I DONT SEE THAT HAPPENING
> *


x2.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Jan 6 2010, 11:15 PM~16209108-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I HEAR YA. 20 DEGREES FOR THE NEXT 6 DAYS. BUUURRRRRRR. :uh: BEEN SNOWIN SINCE DEC. 31. :angry:


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

RONI U CAN DOOOOOO IT, I KNOW U BUST IT OUT, MY WIFE JUST GOT ME A AZTEC AIRBRUSH SO IT BOUT TO GO DOWN :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :rofl: :yes:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jan 8 2010, 09:43 PM~16230649
> *:wave:
> *


  HOWS THE FAM?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

everybodys good here!!! how you doing big dawg???


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jan 8 2010, 09:54 PM~16230769
> *everybodys good here!!!  how you doing big dawg???
> *


BAC 2 WORK. PARTTIME RUNNIN COUNTY ROUTES  BUT N THE EVENINGS  .


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 9 2010, 02:36 PM~16236273
> *BAC 2 WORK. PARTTIME RUNNIN COUNTY ROUTES  BUT N THE EVENINGS  .
> *


atleast your back and doing your thing homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice caddy


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jan 9 2010, 11:53 PM~16241329
> *atleast your back and doing your thing homie!!! :thumbsup:
> *


YEP, THATS WHAT COUNTS.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 18 2009, 08:01 PM~15707148
> *ONE OF MY TRUCKSTOP PROJECTS I'M WORKIN' ON.[KINGPIN]</span>
> 
> 
> ...




THAT RIG IS GONNA BE SWEET!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THX DARREN. THATS THE SAME CAT THATS IN YOURS.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

MOCK-UP.  








.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice. :0


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 11 2010, 12:39 PM~16253732
> *MOCK-UP.
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Jan 11 2010, 11:47 AM~16253798-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THX FELLAS. ITS COMING ALONG SLOWLY.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 11 2010, 11:39 AM~16253732
> *MOCK-UP.
> 
> 
> ...



MAN I CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE FINISHED. LOOKING GREAT SO FAR!! :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

WHAT'S UP BIG DOG. JUST LOOKING IN MAY BE GOING OF LINE FOR A MIN. :wow:  :dunno: WILL GET BACK AT U. :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 11 2010, 12:39 PM~16253732
> *MOCK-UP.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 IM LOVING THIS BRO!!! I GOT SOME TIME IN ON MY RIG WHEN I WAS AT WORK!!! ITS PAINTED!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

YEA THANKS FOR THE SHARED PICS BROTHER ! IT WILL ALL SERVE GREAT ON MY RIGAZILLA PROJECT !


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

DID A LITTLE PAINTIN'.  


































































.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Great paint jobs ...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

DAMN THE BOTH OF THOSE LOOK BAD ASS BRO. I CANT WAIT TILL I CAN PAINT MY RIG.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 14 2010, 06:20 PM~16611983
> *Great paint jobs ...
> *


x2. :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice ass work on that cab! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn i liked the gto paint then i saw the cab nice work


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY+Feb 14 2010, 08:20 PM~16611983-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS ALOT FELLAS. STILL TO COLD TO PAINT BUT I HAD THE BUG. :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 14 2010, 06:16 PM~16611962
> *DID A LITTLE PAINTIN'.
> 
> 
> ...



looking good, rig looks sick


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

That rig looks really good bro. Can't wait to see it done. :wow:


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

SUP HOMIE, EVERYTHANG GUD HERE SEE U BACK, WELL I'VE GOT MO PROJECTS, BIN ON POST YA RIDE TREND & DA PROJECT TREND POSTING DA 86 LANDAU I GOT FRIDAY, STILL WORKING MY MODELS TOO. I'LL HALLA


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang Roni, that rig is super sick ! I love that paint job you put on it !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:wave: NICE WORK ON THE PAINT JEROME!!! :thumbsup: CANT WAIT FOR THE TRUCK TO BE DONE!!! :drama:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Great Paint Work .... :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

nice paint work on that COE


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 14 2010, 09:16 PM~16611962
> *DID A LITTLE PAINTIN'.
> 
> 
> ...




this bitch is gonna be bad boy! :wow: nice paint work bro


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Feb 15 2010, 02:24 AM~16615757-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I APPRECIATE THE COMPLIMENTS GUYS. I WAS A LTTLE SKEPTICAL OF THE COL0R COMBO ON THE CAB. THE TRIBE HAS SPOKEN SO IT STAYS.  


HEY FRANK, 2 MONTHS 2 LIMA.  WILL WE CRACK ON THE CHICK-DUDE. :cheesy:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:0 HAHA IM READY FOR IT BUT I DONT KNOW ABOUT MAKING FUN OF HE/SHE....SHE ALWAYS GETS A TROPHY  .......OH WHAT THE HELL IM DOWN!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Feb 15 2010, 09:20 PM~16621881
> *:0 HAHA IM READY FOR IT BUT I DONT KNOW ABOUT MAKING FUN OF HE/SHE....SHE ALWAYS GETS A TROPHY   .......OH WHAT THE HELL IM DOWN!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW U DOWN. SO DON'T DENIE IT. :biggrin: ITS NOT A SHOW WITHOUT THE CHICK/DUDE.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 15 2010, 11:58 PM~16622977
> *I KNOW U DOWN. SO DON'T DENIE IT. :biggrin: ITS NOT A SHOW WITHOUT THE CHICK/DUDE.
> *


 hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

truck cab lookin good homie


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 14 2010, 09:16 PM~16611962
> *DID A LITTLE PAINTIN'.
> 
> 
> ...


HA MY GOOD BUD, BE OFF FOR A MIN. LOVE THE GTO & THE TRUCK , THE PAINT IS WITH OUT A WORD TOP OF THE LINE. BE BACK IN THE SHOP SOON . SO KEEP BUILDING. DOC.


----------



## r2d2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Damn Roni why you gotta make me jealous....lol


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas+Feb 18 2010, 09:59 AM~16650080-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U STILL BIULDING? :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THOUGHT I'D DO SOMETHING DIFFERENT. BOX STOC TO EASE THE MIND.  
















.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Love your builds Roni!!! Mighty Mouse runnin' Gas or Alcohol?!? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 18 2010, 11:56 PM~16656267
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:wow: bad ass whips bro


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 18 2010, 11:56 PM~16656267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MIGHTY MOUSE is looking good, so ( HEAR I COME TO SAVE THE DAY ) :biggrin: 
Will go to work on your engine package!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimbo+Feb 18 2010, 11:07 PM~16656412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SAAWWEEEEET. :biggrin: 6 SECOND RIDE.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 19 2010, 09:08 PM~16666469
> *NOT SURE. GOT A  JUICE BOTTLE THOUGH.
> THX JEFF.
> SAAWWEEEEET. :biggrin: 6 SECOND RIDE.
> *


6 sec...hmmmm 

gonna have to take those barrels off :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKING BAD ASS BRO!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 19 2010, 11:08 PM~16666469
> *NOT SURE. GOT A  JUICE BOTTLE THOUGH.
> THX JEFF.
> 5 *


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 19 2010, 05:56 AM~16656267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats som interestin stuff :biggrin:


----------



## $woop (Feb 20, 2010)

alot of those are bad ass. keep i tup


----------



## Car_Cars77 (Feb 19, 2010)

I liked a lottttttt all cars. 


Jaguar SuperCharger


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Feb 19 2010, 10:37 PM~16666681-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

very nice so far, looks great !! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THANKS ALOT GARY. :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

the gto is sic


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Pretty badass Roni as usual brother


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

GTO looks bad ass and nice box stock too!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 21 2010, 01:28 PM~16678004
> *
> 
> 
> ...



X 2 !


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer+Feb 21 2010, 11:46 PM~16683649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> X 2 !
> [/quo
> THANKS 4 DA LOVE FELLAS.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

CANT WAIT UNTIL APRIL 24TH hno:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Feb 22 2010, 05:48 PM~16690445
> *CANT WAIT UNTIL APRIL 24TH hno:
> *


YEP. SAW BOB AND SHELLEY IN COLUMBUS SATURDAY. HE SAY HE WAS TOLD PEGESUS WAS SOLD AND NOT SELLING WHEELS ANYMORE.  ALL HIS WHEELS 7 BUCKS. NO 11 SERIES.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 22 2010, 06:56 PM~16690504
> *YEP. SAW BOB AND SHELLEY IN COLUMBUS SATURDAY. HE SAY HE WAS TOLD PEGESUS WAS SOLD AND NOT SELLING WHEELS ANYMORE.   ALL HIS WHEELS 7 BUCKS. NO 11 SERIES.
> *


 :0 THATS GONNA SUCK!!!!!I BETTER GET SOME MORE SETS FROM RICK!!!!!!!!!!! AND I WAS IN MARYSVILLE THIS WEEKEND..ITS LIKE 20 MINUTES FROM COLUMBUS AND I WAS THINKING ABOUT GOING TOO BUT DIDNT KNOW WHERE EXACTTLY AT!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

KINGPIN
































.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 28 2010, 06:59 PM~16753075
> *KINGPIN
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 28 2010, 09:59 PM~16753075
> *KINGPIN
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 KINGPIN IS SIKKKK!!!!! :worship:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Feb 28 2010, 09:17 PM~16753281-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THX FRANK. U, CHRIS, DARREN AND MINI GOT ME WANTING TO BUILD :cheesy: . STILL GOT 3 ON THE SHOP FLOOR. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 28 2010, 08:59 PM~16753075
> *~~~~~~~KINGPIN~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> ...



OMG.......That is unbelievable !

It looks so real , good job homie !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 28 2010, 11:00 PM~16753768
> *
> THX FRANK. U, CHRIS, DARREN AND MINI GOT ME WANTING TO BUILD :cheesy: . STILL GOT 3 ON THE SHOP FLOOR. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 MAN I GOT THREE MORE RIGS BUT IM GONNA TAKE MY TIME ON THEM TO EVEN GET CLOSE TO YOUR LEVEL!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Feb 28 2010, 10:07 PM~16753879-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TOLD U IT WAS ADDICTIVE.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 28 2010, 09:59 PM~16753075
> *KINGPIN
> 
> 
> ...





thats art right there! way to hit every detail on this ride bro! rig is killer :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks real good


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet rig bro. :0


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Feb 28 2010, 10:36 PM~16754248-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FELLAS.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

kingpin looks good


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That Rig came out sick bro!!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Killer lookin rig.I'm a Freightliner/Western Star guy but that rig is awesome.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

looking good in here Roni. You going to NNL East?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 28 2010, 10:00 PM~16753768
> *MUCH APPRICIATED
> 
> THX FRANK. U, CHRIS, DARREN AND MINI GOT ME WANTING TO BUILD :cheesy: . STILL GOT 3 ON THE SHOP FLOOR. :biggrin:
> *




Shit if I motivated you to start building and thats what your coming up with, I wish I hadn't. King pin is sick bro!! Clean as hell!! I cant wait to see the next one. :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 1 2010, 03:59 AM~16753075
> *<span style='colorrange'>
> GREAT WORK....  *


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 28 2010, 10:21 PM~16754059
> *THANKS T. MAG COVER WORTY? :biggrin:
> 
> *



 ............ :dunno:








.....................................I got you homie................................


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thats tight T!!! wonder how my rig would look on a cover!!?? hno: :x:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Rig is nice J ! 

And i am diggin the magazine cover shots Trend !


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

A BRO , CONGRATS ON THE MAGAZINE COVERAGE , GOOD JOB ....


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer+Mar 1 2010, 12:30 AM~16755130-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3X  :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

See u at BUFFCON Sunday, april 11, 2010


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 2 2010, 09:47 AM~16770193
> * ............ :dunno:
> .....................................I got you homie................................
> 
> ...


AWW SULKY, SULKY. U DA MAN T.   O U 1.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 2 2010, 08:47 AM~16770193
> * ............ :dunno:
> .....................................I got you homie................................
> 
> ...




:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## adolph3560 (Feb 18, 2010)

waooo
really awesome..

:happysad: 




-------------
PC TV


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

congrats on the magazine


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Mar 1 2010, 07:57 PM~16763305-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THX.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

STARTED THIS 63 A LONG TIME AGO. THOUGHT I'D PULL IT OUT AND SEE IF I CAN FINISH IT. THESE R THE OLD BUILD UP PIX.  
































































































































.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good Roni


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

CONT.








































































THATS AS FAR AS I GOT WHEN I RAN OUT OF PAINT, LOST INTEREST AND PUT IT IN A BOX FOR A YEAR AND A HALF UNTIL LAST WEEK.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wow: thats sick foo :wow: ! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Apr 4 2010, 12:46 PM~17091933-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FELLAS.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats what i been lookin for...somethin like that to spark an interest of cuttin shit all up.  

looks awesome man


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

how you glue the foam down i have trouble with that shit all the time


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Apr 4 2010, 01:10 PM~17092053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CA GLUE.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Apr 4 2010, 12:25 PM~17091796
> *STARTED THIS 63 A LONG TIME AGO. THOUGHT I'D PULL IT OUT AND SEE IF I CAN FINISH IT. THESE R THE OLD BUILD UP PIX.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN..................... :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Apr 4 2010, 09:25 AM~17091796
> *STARTED THIS 63 A LONG TIME AGO. THOUGHT I'D PULL IT OUT AND SEE IF I CAN FINISH IT. THESE R THE OLD BUILD UP PIX.
> 
> 
> ...



Oh shit Roni!!! :wow: Thats gonna be wicked! Chrome goodies will be an awesome touch to this one!!! :wow:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Apr 4 2010, 09:57 AM~17091649
> *THANKS. WESTERN STARS R MY FAVORITE.
> *


Cool.I actually work for Freightliner and Western Star.You don't happen to know where I could find a reasonably priced Star kit do you?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Apr 4 2010, 12:50 PM~17091945
> *CONT.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 This is pretty bad ass Roni. :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That is some sick work Homie !!!!!!!!!!!! You gotta finish it now !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Apr 4 2010, 10:31 PM~17095873
> *Cool.I actually work for Freightliner and Western Star.You don't happen to know where I could find a reasonably priced Star kit do you?
> *


keep checking ebay. sometimes u can find the italeri kits 4 under 50 bucks shipped.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn!!! That Impala is lookin somethin serious!! Sick work!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Apr 5 2010, 06:04 AM~17098443-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THX FELLAS.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

HERES SOME RECENT PIX OF THE 63. BUILT THE FRAME UP TO SIT ON 3 WHEELS. AFTER SITTIN SO LONG IT WAS TWISTED. HAD TO PUT NEW SPRINGS & ARMS. PAINTED BODY MET. SILVER W/FLAKES. GONNA HAVE TO DO MORE SEATS.  </span>
<img src=\'http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee165/modelsbyroni/022-13.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee165/modelsbyroni/023-9.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee165/modelsbyroni/024-9.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee165/modelsbyroni/010-60.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee165/modelsbyroni/011-55.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
.  





<span style=\'colorrange\'>ALMOST FINISHED WITH THIS. JUST NEED TO CLEAR.  

















.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That '63 is coming out dope ass fuck, dogg. Keep at it. Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

DID A LITTLE WORK ON THIS.
















































.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

DAMN YOU PUTTING IT DOWN ON THE TRE!!! :0 ANY WORD ON THIS WEEKEND???


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 22 2010, 07:21 PM~17273736
> *DAMN YOU PUTTING IT DOWN ON THE TRE!!!  :0  ANY WORD ON THIS WEEKEND???
> *


its a go for now.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Apr 22 2010, 08:12 PM~17274206
> *its a go for now.
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice builds and wips. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

shit is straight fiya bro! :biggrin: 

is that a gto pro stock i see? :cheesy:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Apr 22 2010, 07:07 PM~17273576
> *DOD YO THANK DOG.</span>*


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

63 lookin good u gowing to indy?


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz+Apr 22 2010, 08:21 PM~17274277-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO INDY. TRYIN 4 LIMA THIS SATURDAY.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

I NEED HELP! :twak: :banghead: hno: :loco: :x: :rimshot:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> HERES SOME RECENT PIX OF THE 63. BUILT THE FRAME UP TO SIT ON 3 WHEELS. AFTER SITTIN SO LONG IT WAS TWISTED. HAD TO PUT NEW SPRINGS & ARMS. PAINTED BODY MET. SILVER W/FLAKES. GONNA HAVE TO DO MORE SEATS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Apr 23 2010, 12:31 AM~17276640
> *
> 
> looks sick... who makes that color orange. i ment on the undercarage
> *


THATS THE HOBBY SHOP VERSION OF HOUSE OF KOLOR TRANSPARENT TANGERINE WITH COPPER BASE AND RAINBOW FLAKE. ALL DISCONTINUED.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

CONGRATS ON THE WINS JEROME!!!! AND I OWE YOU FOR THE PETE YOU GAVE ME SO LET ME KNOW!!!!!!  IT WAS A GREAT TIME TODAY GLAD YOU GUYS MADE IT DOWN!!! AND I KNOW YOU NEVER OWNED A PONTIAC MONTE CARLO!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Builds look good in here.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

63 looks sick i like the interior


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 24 2010, 06:37 PM~17290144
> *CONGRATS ON THE WINS JEROME!!!! AND I OWE YOU FOR THE PETE YOU GAVE ME SO LET ME KNOW!!!!!!   IT WAS A GREAT TIME TODAY GLAD YOU GUYS MADE IT DOWN!!! AND I KNOW YOU NEVER OWNED A PONTIAC MONTE CARLO!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MIIKA WITH???????? :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

63 is sikk Roni! I have got to see it in person!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 25 2010, 08:34 AM~17294091
> *63 is sikk Roni!
> *




Congrats on the hardware Roni !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

hey sup homie it's a new hobby shop opening up soon in Macedonia plaza :cheesy:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phantomblue13_@Apr 25 2010, 12:12 PM~17294838
> *hey sup homie it's a new hobby shop opening up soon in Macedonia plaza :cheesy:
> *


A NEW HOBBY SHOP!!!!! :thumbsup: :x: :rimshot: NICE WORK ON THE CHEVY.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 25 2010, 06:38 AM~17294102
> *Congrats on the hardware Roni !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+Apr 24 2010, 06:37 PM~17290144-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THX


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

hey first cum, get dat $ i aint tripin u always cum wit more


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phantomblue13_@Apr 27 2010, 01:32 PM~17317814
> *hey first cum, get dat $ i aint tripin u always cum wit more
> *


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Get the packer. THANKS

Congrats on the wins. With builds win? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Apr 22 2010, 07:07 PM~17273576
> *DID A LITTLE WORK ON THIS.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Apr 27 2010, 10:54 PM~17323887
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


THAT "PACKAGE" HERE 4 YA. 35.  :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NOT QUITE COMPLETE. LOST A REAR BODY PANEL & NEED 2 MAKE REAR WINDOWS. I'M TIRED OF IT & READY TO B DONE WITH IT. SO HERE IT IS. THINK I COULD'VE DONE BETTER :uh: BUT O WELL.  


 GRAY
































































.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

HO SEND THAT TO ME RONE, I LOVE IT & LOVE TO HAVE IT. :thumbsup: :x: :naughty:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 2 2010, 05:41 PM~17366618
> *NOT QUITE COMPLETE. LOST A REAR BODY PANEL & NEED 2 MAKE REAR WINDOWS.  I'M TIRED OF IT & READY TO B DONE WITH IT. SO HERE IT IS.  THINK I COULD'VE DONE BETTER :uh:  BUT O WELL.
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE THE NEW BACK GROUND. COOL SEND THAT TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 2 2010, 05:41 PM~17366618
> *NOT QUITE COMPLETE. LOST A REAR BODY PANEL & NEED 2 MAKE REAR WINDOWS.  I'M TIRED OF IT & READY TO B DONE WITH IT. SO HERE IT IS.  THINK I COULD'VE DONE BETTER :uh:  BUT O WELL.
> 
> 
> ...


what you need for it the chrome or the molding??


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Caddy looks bad, bro.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 2 2010, 05:41 PM~17366618
> *NOT QUITE COMPLETE. LOST A REAR BODY PANEL & NEED 2 MAKE REAR WINDOWS.  I'M TIRED OF IT & READY TO B DONE WITH IT. SO HERE IT IS.  THINK I COULD'VE DONE BETTER :uh:  BUT O WELL.
> 
> 
> ...





this is sick! how much shipped to the burgh? :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@May 2 2010, 05:47 PM~17366640
> *HO SEND THAT TO ME RONE, I LOVE IT & LOVE TO HAVE IT. :thumbsup:  :x:  :naughty:
> *


Y I GOT 2 BE A HO. THOUGHT WE WERE COOL.  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@May 2 2010, 05:50 PM~17366649
> *LIKE THE NEW BACK GROUND. COOL  SEND THAT TOO. :biggrin:
> *


WE MOVED INTO A NEW SHOP. NO BILLS HATERS ALLOWED IN THE OFFICE. :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+May 2 2010, 05:52 PM~17366655-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS JEFF, BUT U MIGHT NOT LIKE THE BUCKEYE LOGO IN THE TRUNK. :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

HAD THIS ONE FINISH FOR A COUPLE WEEKS NOW. HAD A GOOD DEBUT IN LIMA, FIRST IN STREET.








































































.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 2 2010, 06:26 PM~17366841
> *.
> THANKS JEFF, BUT U MIGHT NOT LIKE THE BUCKEYE LOGO IN THE TRUNK. :biggrin:
> *




bro, you have works of art bro, i wouldnt care about no ohio state buckeye in the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

I GOT YOU ON THE MOLDING BUT WHAT SIDE??? AND THESE PICS GIVE THE CUTTY NO JUSTICE!!! THAT IS A GREAT BUILD JEROME!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 2 2010, 06:36 PM~17366878
> *bro, you have works of art bro, i wouldnt care about no ohio state buckeye in the trunk :biggrin:
> *


I KNEW YOU WERE A BUCKEYE FAN AT HEART!!!! AND I COSIGN ON HIS WORK OF ARTS!!!!! I WANT MORE OF THEM JEROME!!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Cars are looking slick as hell Ron...... 

You could shoot that caddy my way if you dont like it... :roflmao:

I've got a nice home for it, and you can come see it anytime cause it'll still be close enough...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that lac looks badass and the cutty looks good to congrats on the win with it


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+May 2 2010, 06:36 PM~17366878-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THX.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 2 2010, 06:22 PM~17366826
> *WE MOVED INTO A NEW SHOP. NO BILLS HATERS ALLOWED IN THE OFFICE. :biggrin:
> *


THE BILLS IS HOs!!!!!!!!!!!! U KNOW I PUSHED THE WRONG KEY. :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@May 2 2010, 07:54 PM~17367299
> *THE BILLS IS HOs!!!!!!!!!!!! U KNOW I PUSHED THE WRONG KEY. :buttkick:  :banghead:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I KNOW. ITS STILL FUNNY THOUGH. AND STOP HATIN'. :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

nice builds in here bro  and idk why u dont like that red caddy. shit looks dope!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 2 2010, 03:31 PM~17366859
> *HAD THIS ONE FINISH FOR A COUPLE WEEKS NOW. HAD A GOOD DEBUT IN LIMA, FIRST IN STREET.
> 
> 
> ...



damn this thing is super clean... i like the plates on it..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 2 2010, 05:31 PM~17366859
> *HAD THIS ONE FINISH FOR A COUPLE WEEKS NOW. HAD A GOOD DEBUT IN LIMA, FIRST IN STREET.
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: hOMIE YOU KNOW i LOVE THIS cUTTY mACK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 2 2010, 02:41 PM~17366618
> *NOT QUITE COMPLETE. LOST A REAR BODY PANEL & NEED 2 MAKE REAR WINDOWS.  I'M TIRED OF IT & READY TO B DONE WITH IT. SO HERE IT IS.  THINK I COULD'VE DONE BETTER :uh:  BUT O WELL.
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: Awww thats badd as F*%K!!! :wow: :wow: Anotha' KILLA on the team... SUPER BAD 4 DOOR RONI!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Great job on the Caddy... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun+May 2 2010, 10:00 PM~17368032-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

GOT PAINT AND BODY WORK DONE THE LAST COUPLE DAYS.
































































.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice..... That Tahoe looks sick, cant wait to see what you do to the lac and the 'maro!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 8 2010, 09:34 PM~17430033
> *Nice..... That Tahoe looks sick, cant wait to see what you do to the lac and the 'maro!
> *


THANKS MAN. PAINTED THE TAHOE FOR R2D2. NOTHING SPECIAL 2 DA LAC. MIGHT PUT BIG WHEELS ON IT. BUT NOT JACKED UP. CAMARO IS ACTUALLY A CONCEPT FIREBIRD.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

they look good


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 8 2010, 06:41 PM~17430082
> *THANKS MAN. PAINTED THE TAHOE FOR R2D2. NOTHING SPECIAL 2 DA LAC. MIGHT PUT BIG WHEELS ON IT. BUT NOT JACKED UP. CAMARO IS ACTUALLY A CONCEPT FIREBIRD.
> *


The big wheels would look sick on it IMO, something different beside throwin wires on it ya know...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni+May 8 2010, 06:24 PM~17429987-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i was close but Burt Reynolds wouldve had a shit fit


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 8 2010, 08:24 PM~17429987
> *GOT PAINT AND BODY WORK DONE THE LAST COUPLE DAYS.
> 
> 
> ...



This is gonna be a stunna !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 8 2010, 09:24 PM~17429987
> *GOT PAINT AND BODY WORK DONE THE LAST COUPLE DAYS.
> 
> 
> ...


I see you've been busy daniel son :biggrin: rides lookin good homie


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+May 8 2010, 10:23 PM~17430392-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DON'T GO NOWHERE. GOT 2 DO SOMETHING. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 8 2010, 09:24 PM~17429987
> *GOT PAINT AND BODY WORK DONE THE LAST COUPLE DAYS.
> 
> 
> ...





damn rome....................... another 4door caddy :biggrin: you sure you dont wanna kick up that red one yet :biggrin: 


projects lookin good bro  some more masterpeices for sure


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 9 2010, 05:53 PM~17435897
> *damn rome....................... another 4door caddy :biggrin:  you sure you dont wanna kick up that red one yet :biggrin:
> projects lookin good bro   some more masterpeices for sure
> *


thanks jeff. just tryin; 2 do up some of these resin bodies. sit on them too long, and forget what i got. like a resin 66 impala. :uh:


----------



## kymdlr (Apr 30, 2009)

Paint on the Tahoe is sick! Is that aztec gold / pearl white?


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kymdlr_@May 9 2010, 10:23 PM~17437655
> *Paint on the Tahoe is sick! Is that aztec gold / pearl white?
> *


TESTORS ONE COAT LAQUER WHITE LIGHTNING AND PURE GOLD.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 10 2010, 08:37 PM~17447347
> *TESTORS ONE COAT LAQUER WHITE LIGHTNING AND PURE GOLD.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 8 2010, 06:24 PM~17429987
> *GOT PAINT AND BODY WORK DONE THE LAST COUPLE DAYS.
> 
> 
> ...



DAM RONI! :wow: Love your work bro... :yes: :yes: Been waitin' on that other 4 door! :nicoderm: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 10 2010, 10:15 PM~17447833
> *DAM RONI! :wow: Love your work bro... :yes:  :yes: Been waitin' on that other 4 door! :nicoderm:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS JIM. U GOT A LONG MEMORY. 2 REMEMBER WHEN IT WAS GREEN.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

DO YO THING RONE, OUTSTANDING WORK BROSKI. :worship: :worship:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 22 2010, 06:14 PM~17572724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: CAMARO RIMS ON A 67 IMP.....NICE


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

OH YEAH.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 22 2010, 09:14 PM~17572724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!! WHERE YOU GET THOSE DUALLY WHEELS IN THE BACK THERE??


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 23 2010, 11:40 AM~17576190
> *NICE!!!!  WHERE YOU GET THOSE DUALLY WHEELS IN THE BACK THERE??
> *


STOP LOOKIN AT THE BACKGROUND. :biggrin: CAME OFF THE PETE THAT GOT BROKE IN THE ACCIDENT IN '08. GAVE DROPPED A SET, KEPT A SET 4 A PROJECT MAYBE.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' good in here!!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 22 2010, 08:14 PM~17572724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man this is nice bro! like the fact that its an impala with new camaro wheels and that the paint look similar to a 69 gto judge :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 23 2010, 06:06 PM~17578625
> *man this is nice bro! like the fact that its an impala with new camaro wheels and that the paint look similar to a 69 gto judge  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THX. FROM WHAT I WAS TOLD THOSE STRIPES WERE FACTORY. GOT THEM FROM THE LAST DETAIL. NO LONGER AROUND,


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 23 2010, 04:21 PM~17578428
> *Lookin' good in here!!
> *


x2! Always good !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 22 2010, 09:14 PM~17572724
> *
> 
> 
> ...





lookin good in the ''PIMP ZONE''lol :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

the 67 is clean


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 22 2010, 06:14 PM~17572724
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Aw thats lookin like DOPE!!! :wow: Baddass Roni! :0 :wow:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

thanks alot fellas.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Always good sh!t up in here!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

JUST FOR FUN BOX STOCK BUILD-OFF.
































































































.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

looks real good bro!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

dude im lovin that 67 and eager to see wut u do with the cutty and bird! :wow:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 31 2010, 10:04 PM~17657613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn!!! putting werk in i see!!!! :wow: nice!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 31 2010, 09:09 PM~17657660
> *dude im lovin that 67 and eager to see wut u do with the cutty and bird!  :wow:
> *


X-2!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 31 2010, 10:26 PM~17657877
> *damn!!!  putting werk in i see!!!! :wow:  nice!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


3 DAY WEEKEND. BIRD GETN PAINTED. NOWHERE 2 GO. SOOOOO. :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Like all them rides bro, nice paint work


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 31 2010, 11:00 PM~17658388
> *3 DAY WEEKEND. BIRD GETN PAINTED. NOWHERE 2 GO. SOOOOO. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 WHAT COLOR ON THE BIRD??? CANDY?? PATTERENS?? FLAKE??


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

. 
[/quote]
VERY NICE BRO


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Loving how all your builds are all so different.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> .


VERY NICE BRO
[/quote]
U GO BOYEEE. MAN R THE WORK IS OUTSTANDING. LOVE THE ORANGE CHEVY.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> Like all them rides bro, nice paint work


THANKS  



> :0 WHAT COLOR ON THE BIRD??? CANDY?? PATTERENS?? FLAKE??


CANDY AND PATTERNS ON THE NEXT ONE. THIS ONE WILL BE BLACK WITH PURPLE PEARL AND GHOST '70 BOSS STRIPES. FOR NOW. :biggrin: 



> VERY NICE BRO


THANKS.  




> Loving how all your builds are all so different.


THX. I TRY TO DO DIFFERENT THINGS FROM TIMT 2 TIME.  




> VERY NICE BRO


U GO BOYEEE. MAN R THE WORK IS OUTSTANDING. LOVE THE ORANGE CHEVY.
[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man them Revell cutty decals looks great on the Amt body !


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 1 2010, 06:35 PM~17666682
> *Man  them  Revell  cutty  decals  looks  great  on  the  Amt  body !
> *


THX DAVID. THATS THE JOHAN '70 BODY. I TOOK THE TOP THAT COVERS THE RADIATOR FROM THE '69.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

nice work on the rides cant wait to see that cutty done


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THE GREAT PUMPKIN.








































































.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jun 16 2010, 12:31 AM~17796752
> *THE GREAT PUMPKIN.
> 
> 
> ...


awesome work, love the paint


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THIS CAME OUT CLEAN JEROME!!!! I LOVE THE JUDGE STRIPES!!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw+Jun 15 2010, 08:35 PM~17796780-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THX FRANK. PEOPLE THINK THOSE R JUDGE STRIPES. THEY R 67 IMPALA STRIPES. FACTORY OPTION WITH VYNIL TOP. GOT SOME RED ONES TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

DAMN MY BAD!!! BUT THAT IS A BADASS STYLE TO THAT 67!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

79 SEDAN
































































.  














ADDED SOME BLUE PEARL TO THIS.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jun 15 2010, 08:57 PM~17796963
> *DAMN MY BAD!!!  BUT THAT IS A BADASS STYLE TO THAT 67!!!!
> *


 THX. KNO U LIKE 67'S. GONNA SEND U THE RED ONES.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Clean builds homie.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jun 15 2010, 07:31 PM~17796752
> *THE GREAT PUMPKIN.
> 
> 
> ...


nice clean 67 an them sripes set it off too! nice touch.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jun 15 2010, 09:02 PM~17797001
> *THX. KNO U LIKE 67'S. GONNA SEND U THE RED ONES.
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jun 15 2010, 08:01 PM~17796992
> *79 SEDAN
> 
> 
> ...




All are beauties home! That Caddy is extra clean!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Always clean ass  work in this topic bro.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

damn man im lovin that 67 and that caddy is badass bro! u always got fresh shit poppin up in here :wow:


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

wuzzup roni everything looking gud


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phantomblue13_@Jun 22 2010, 12:19 PM~17854491
> *wuzzup roni everything looking gud
> *


nothin much. where u been. got ironman on that truck yet?


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jun 16 2010, 11:01 PM~17809446
> *damn man im lovin that 67 and that caddy is badass bro! u always got fresh shit poppin up in here  :wow:
> *


2X WHIT U USE FOR THE TINT RONE?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 15 2010, 06:19 PM~17797140
> *
> 
> 
> ...



X2!!! :wow:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

'93 PONTIAC FORMULA.
























































.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

'70 1/2 BALDWIN MOTION.
























































.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

CONCEPT TRANS AM.








































































.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

IN PROGRESS.






































.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

im lovin that concept t/a bro!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

always top notch builds in here...................... sick work brother


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

My guy , these builds are all top notch !

THAT WAGON LOOKS GOOD IN YELLOW!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 13 2010, 07:53 PM~18038890
> *'93 PONTIAC FORMULA.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD BRO!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun+Jul 13 2010, 09:06 PM~18038997-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX ALOT FELLAS.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 13 2010, 09:45 PM~18039364
> *LOOKING GOOD BRO!!!
> *


THANX FRANK. BUT NOT AS GOOD AS THAT '66.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jun 15 2010, 07:01 PM~17796992
> *79 SEDAN
> 
> 
> ...


is that resin?


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

See u back on bro. Like the F- brid but the rim :dunno:  
& the 70 1/2 is cold! NICE BUILDS R


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Rone get that suzuki on ebay , nice littie kit. Started working on it may post. :naughty:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Jul 13 2010, 09:53 PM~18039449-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH, I'M BACK ON DOC. NOT CHANGING THE WHEELS. ITS ALREADY IN A BOX IN THE CLOSET NOT 2 COME OUT .


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 13 2010, 10:00 PM~18039539
> *Rone get that suzuki on ebay , nice littie kit. Started working on it may post. :naughty:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Is the 70 in the box 2?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

IM WORKING ON A BIKE NOW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas+Jul 13 2010, 10:02 PM~18039573-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT KIND :0 . GOT A COUPLE I'M THINKING BOUT . MAYBE TOLEDO.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 13 2010, 10:08 PM~18039637
> *
> WHAT KIND :0 . GOT A COUPLE I'M THINKING BOUT . MAYBE TOLEDO.
> *


DUCATI 916....ILL BE READY FOR ZAINESVILLE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 13 2010, 10:08 PM~18039637
> *NOT YET. THATS MY BOX STOCK BUILD 4 THE FALL SEASON.
> WHAT KIND :0 . GOT A COUPLE I'M THINKING BOUT . MAYBE TOLEDO.
> *


Well it's nice, i like to have it :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 13 2010, 10:10 PM~18039663
> *DUCATI 916....ILL BE READY FOR ZAINESVILLE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


OH SNAP!! THAT SOON. I'VE NEVER BUILT ONE. I KNOW I NEED THE FIRST ONE FOR PRACTICE BEFORE I GET IT RIGHT. :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 13 2010, 10:13 PM~18039709
> *OH SNAP!! THAT SOON. I'VE NEVER BUILT ONE. I KNOW I NEED THE FIRST ONE FOR PRACTICE BEFORE I GET IT RIGHT. :biggrin:
> *


THIS WILL BE THE 2ND BIKE FOR ME BUT THE FIRST 1 WAS A BUSA AND I SLAPPED IT TOGETHER :happysad:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 13 2010, 10:11 PM~18039682
> *Well it's nice, i like to have it  :biggrin:
> *


U CAN TAKE IT BACK TO BUFFALO WEN U COME TO TOLEDO.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

What's ZAINESVILLE?


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 13 2010, 10:15 PM~18039723
> *THIS WILL BE THE 2ND BIKE FOR ME BUT THE FIRST 1 WAS A BUSA AND I SLAPPED IT TOGETHER :happysad:
> *


SWEET. I'LL PROBALY TRY ONE NEXT MONTH.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 13 2010, 10:17 PM~18039744
> *What's ZAINESVILLE?
> *


A SMALL TOWN IN OHIO. :biggrin: 



































A VERY NICE MODEL SHOW THE THIRD SAT OF SEPT. I'LL SEND U A FLIER.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 13 2010, 10:17 PM~18039744
> *What's ZAINESVILLE?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 13 2010, 10:20 PM~18039788
> *A SMALL TOWN IN OHIO. :biggrin:
> A VERY NICE MODEL SHOW THE THIRD SAT OF SEPT. I'LL SEND U A FLIER.
> *


COOL


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 13 2010, 10:20 PM~18039788
> *A SMALL TOWN IN OHIO. :biggrin:
> A VERY NICE MODEL SHOW THE THIRD SAT OF SEPT. I'LL SEND U A FLIER.
> *


YOU SHOULD TRY AND MAKE IT D!!! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 13 2010, 10:23 PM~18039817
> *YOU SHOULD TRY AND MAKE IT D!!! :biggrin:
> *


I may have 2, if moneys right


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 13 2010, 10:20 PM~18039788
> *A SMALL TOWN IN OHIO. :biggrin:
> A VERY NICE MODEL SHOW THE THIRD SAT OF SEPT. I'LL SEND U A FLIER.
> *






send me one too, :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 13 2010, 10:53 PM~18040184
> *send me one too,  :biggrin:
> *



X2... I'd like one


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jul 13 2010, 10:53 PM~18040184-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM ADDY.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Got my flyer yesterday Bro.... Thanks!! I hope I can make it out there :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 17 2010, 03:50 PM~18069258
> *Got my flyer yesterday Bro....  Thanks!! I hope I can make it out there :biggrin:
> *


KOOL. HOPE U CAN MAKE IT.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

they all look good


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

'70 442








































































.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

'59 2DR. WAGON








































































.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

RECENTLY STARTED ON ONE OF THE TRUMPETER FIRE ENGINES I HAVE.

























































.  













.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 31 2010, 07:39 PM~18195054
> *
> 
> 
> ...



X2

Real nice work Roni!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Been busy at your shop.....GREAT WORK up in here!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 31 2010, 07:03 PM~18194864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE A BIKE IN THE WORKS!!! :wow: 

NICE WORK ON EVERYTHING JEROME!!!!!!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 31 2010, 06:46 PM~18194787
> *'70 442
> 
> 
> ...


442 Nice, like the rims & the paint is super. :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 31 2010, 06:54 PM~18194819
> *'59 2DR. WAGON
> 
> 
> ...


Great look on this chevy, the paint and wheels :worship: makes it redy for the show.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 31 2010, 07:03 PM~18194864
> *RECENTLY STARTED ON ONE OF THE TRUMPETER FIRE ENGINES I HAVE.
> Know this is going to be a winer.
> 
> ...


little run on the bike but nice work. :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Jul 31 2010, 07:39 PM~18195054-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U KNOW WHAT BIKE THAT IS. RUN GETS COVERED. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice builds that 59 is badass


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

as always...................... sick ass work in here!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 31 2010, 09:44 PM~18195863
> *as always...................... sick ass work in here!
> *


Co-signed !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Jul 31 2010, 10:24 PM~18195781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THX PEEPS.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

bro im absolutely lovin that 442. those americans and that paint really set it off. got me a 69 chevelle im gonna do up similar to this :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Clean ass work in here. :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

this is very nice .... :wow: :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Aug 7 2010, 10:49 PM~18254325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :worship: :nicoderm: :x: :naughty: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THX FELLAS.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Aug 7 2010, 10:49 PM~18254325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice as usual!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Very nice work man!! Loving the GTO! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm lovin' that Pro Street ! Great detail inside and out !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Aug 7 2010, 10:49 PM~18254325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: sick work brother


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

LOVIN' the detail on Mighty mouse and the fire truck is comin out badass Roni! :wow:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+Aug 7 2010, 11:45 PM~18254625-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THX FELLAS. ALMOST SHOW SEASON. GOTTA GET'EM DONE.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Aug 7 2010, 10:49 PM~18254325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking builds. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 8 2010, 12:25 PM~18256612
> *LOVIN' the detail on Mighty mouse and the fire truck is comin out badass Roni! :wow:
> *


THANKS JIMBO.


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

You got some raw ass builds dawg !!!!! 
Keep up the good work !!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice builds bro... The prostreet is looking crazy!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Loving the builds Gerome. Good to see that Cleveland name riding HIGH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz+Aug 8 2010, 12:28 PM~18256631-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE COMPS FELLAS. NOT A PROSTREET THOUGH. FULL BLOWN DRAG WITH SLICKS.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni+Aug 7 2010, 10:49 PM~18254325-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some don't know DRAG from PROSTREET. :banghead: :twak: 
Nice work anyhoo Bro. :biggrin:


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 11 2008, 11:31 PM~9673530
> *LOOKING GOOD RONI... :0
> KEEP UP THE REAL NICE WORK. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 31 2010, 03:54 PM~18194819
> *'59 2DR. WAGON
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good .. wheard you get the gto body?


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by filg_70chev+Aug 10 2010, 03:03 PM~18275436-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS ALOT GENTLEMEN.
CHRIS, THATS THE POLAR LIGHTS DRIFT CAR KIT. SAME KIT IS IN THE AMT BOX JUS WITH A FLAT HOOD.


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

IM BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Roni call me at home D.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 31 2010, 04:54 PM~18194819
> *'59 2DR. WAGON
> 
> 
> ...


nice work on this resin  i have this kit too man its not pretty im still trying to get the roof right nice job on this ill finish mine some day


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 27 2010, 08:43 PM~18423608
> *nice work on this resin   i have this kit too man its not pretty im still trying to get the roof right nice job on this ill finish mine some day
> *


thx man. it was a bitch and still aint right. makes a nice shelf model though.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Aug 27 2010, 10:58 PM~18424774
> *thx man. it was a bitch and still aint right. makes a nice shelf model though.
> *


That wagon is so beautiful.
Which resin body is that wagon? 

Modelhaus has a nice '59 Wagon trans kit.


----------



## waffles (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 12 2008, 04:44 PM~9677093
> *Heres a few more.
> 
> 
> ...


damnn :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rusted ones look reall


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Cleveland


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Aug 27 2010, 07:21 PM~18423031
> *Roni call me at home D.
> *


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Aug 28 2010, 10:06 AM~18426768-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH YEAH.  NEVA HEARD OF HIM THOUGH.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

A LITTLE LOOK AT WHATS BEEING WORKED ON.  






















































.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Aug 28 2010, 08:46 PM~18429545
> *A LITTLE LOOK AT WHATS BEEING WORKED ON.
> 
> 
> ...


DOING WERK!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Aug 28 2010, 07:46 PM~18429545
> *A LITTLE LOOK AT WHATS BEEING WORKED ON.
> 
> 
> ...


Dang homie you been busy !

I love this Cutty ! ......... :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+Aug 28 2010, 08:53 PM~18429586-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FRANKLIN INK.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Aug 28 2010, 08:26 PM~18429747
> *
> FRANKLIN INK.
> *



:thumbsup: ............... :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

TAMIYA REPSOL HRC '99 HONDA.
























































































.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Well big dog, i have say 1 hell of a nice build :biggrin: & for the first 1 time builded.
:worship: :naughty:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 4 2010, 08:21 PM~18488062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet ride i like this color...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 4 2010, 09:08 PM~18487990
> *TAMIYA REPSOL HRC '99 HONDA.
> 
> 
> ...





love this bro! all the way down to the blue heat marks on the exsaust  great build brother!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni+Sep 4 2010, 09:08 PM~18487990-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Sep 4 2010, 09:41 PM~18488188-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THX FELLAS.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 4 2010, 09:08 PM~18487990
> *TAMIYA REPSOL HRC '99 HONDA.
> 
> 
> ...


dinner on jerome??? :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 4 2010, 08:08 PM~18487990
> *TAMIYA REPSOL HRC '99 HONDA.
> 
> 
> ...



Dang start it lol .that a awsome build very detail


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 4 2010, 10:02 PM~18488547
> *dinner on jerome??? :biggrin:
> *



Thats what I was thinkin' !!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



That is on sweet bike homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 5 2010, 09:02 AM~18490266
> *Thats what I was thinkin' !!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> That is on sweet bike homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+Sep 4 2010, 11:02 PM~18488547-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOPE Y'ALL LIKE POTATO CHIPS. :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 4 2010, 11:02 PM~18488547
> *dinner on jerome??? :biggrin:
> *


YES DINNER ON RONI, AND NO CHIPS :twak: ( STAKES ) :thumbsup: :naughty:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 5 2010, 03:25 PM~18492131
> *
> HOPE Y'ALL LIKE POTATO CHIPS. :biggrin:
> *



Yeah, chips is kool................











































along with steak, mashed potatoes, corn on the cob, green beans, etc....... :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

That bike is SERIOUS!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice builds. Great job on the bike.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas+Sep 5 2010, 04:59 PM~18492302-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 THX BAIRITTZ.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

:barf: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 5 2010, 06:39 PM~18493004
> *
> SOUNDS GOOD. MAC & CHEESE, NO BEANS.
> 
> *


Ooo...with some cobbler for desert !


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

GIMME A HELL YEAH! :cheesy:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 6 2010, 11:59 AM~18497714
> *Ooo...with some cobbler for desert !
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro u makin this fatboy hungry as hell over here! :biggrin: haha


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Sep 6 2010, 05:48 PM~18499523
> *damn bro u makin this fatboy hungry as hell over here!  :biggrin:  haha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU AINT LYING!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

PORSCHE 911 EVO GT1
















































.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

'75 CUTLASS.</span>
<span style=\'colorrange\'>PAINTED HOK: DREAMCICLE, BRIGHT ORANGE, ULTRA ORANGE, COPPER METALLIC, PAGAN GOLD. FRANKLIN INK DECALS, GOLD, SILVER, ORANGE FLAKE. CLEARED WITH TURN SIGNAL AMGER AND WET LOOK CLEAR.  
























































































.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

PROGRESS....


































.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 12 2010, 04:00 PM~18548242
> *'75 CUTLASS.</span>
> <span style=\'colorrange\'>PAINTED HOK: DREAMCICLE, BRIGHT ORANGE, ULTRA ORANGE, COPPER METALLIC, PAGAN GOLD. FRANKLIN INK DECALS, GOLD, SILVER, ORANGE FLAKE. CLEARED WITH TURN SIGNAL AMGER AND WET LOOK CLEAR.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang homie you been busy ! Those are some killa projects and builds !

That EVO GT looks real good !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD BRO!!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Sep 12 2010, 06:54 PM~18548769-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sorry frank. the kelly green is still my favorite uni's.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 12 2010, 05:03 PM~18548257
> *PROGRESS....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :drama:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 12 2010, 04:00 PM~18548242
> *'75 CUTLASS.</span>
> <span style=\'colorrange\'>PAINTED HOK: DREAMCICLE, BRIGHT ORANGE, ULTRA ORANGE, COPPER METALLIC, PAGAN GOLD. FRANKLIN INK DECALS, GOLD, SILVER, ORANGE FLAKE. CLEARED WITH TURN SIGNAL AMGER AND WET LOOK CLEAR.
> 
> ...


badd ass nice detail too! thats the most detail ive seen on one of these old johan cutlass's.. great work. :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 16 2010, 06:00 PM~18584977
> *badd ass nice detail too! thats the most detail ive seen on one of these old johan cutlass's.. great work. :thumbsup:
> *


THX MAN. THE DASH WAS JUST TO PLAIN. NO DETAIL AT ALL.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 12 2010, 05:00 PM~18548242
> *'75 CUTLASS.</span>
> <span style=\'colorrange\'>PAINTED HOK: DREAMCICLE, BRIGHT ORANGE, ULTRA ORANGE, COPPER METALLIC, PAGAN GOLD. FRANKLIN INK DECALS, GOLD, SILVER, ORANGE FLAKE. CLEARED WITH TURN SIGNAL AMGER AND WET LOOK CLEAR.
> 
> ...




Just go ahead and drop this off in my mail box bro!! Thanks for making it look so pretty for me!!! 


LOL Looks great man... Nice builds bro!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

Not ready to let this one go yet. Ever in Cleveland, might let u take something back with. you. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 17 2010, 04:55 PM~18592395
> *Not ready to let this one go yet. Ever in Cleveland, might let u take something back with. you. :biggrin:
> *



:0 :wow: I couldnt "take" anything from you, but I'd probably purchase one or two for sure!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

ALMOST... IT WILL B N ZANESVILLE 2MOROW.  
























































.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:wow: DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMN!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

youza bad dude rome! congrats on the wins today, and thanks for the killer hook up bro!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THX JEFF. HAD A GOOD TIME HANGIN' WITH THE PREZ.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 19 2010, 07:18 PM~18605222
> *THX JEFF. HAD A GOOD TIME HANGIN' WITH THE PREZ.
> *



I saw you had your snubnose KW at the show... Did it take anything?


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Sep 19 2010, 07:24 PM~18605255
> *I saw you had your snubnose KW at the show... Did it take anything?
> *


cabover got nothing  did ok with the rest of the stuff. 1 first. 2 seconds, 2 thirds, and best gm.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 19 2010, 09:24 PM~18606015
> *cabover got nothing   did ok with the rest of the stuff. 1 first. 2 seconds, 2 thirds, and best gm.
> *




Wow bro, Im surprised the KW got nothing bro. It's a bad ass looking model. One of my favorites of yours


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Sep 19 2010, 08:38 PM~18606185
> *Wow bro, Im surprised the KW got nothing bro. It's a bad ass looking model. One of my favorites of yours
> *


x 2! I LOVE THAT KW !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 19 2010, 07:18 PM~18605222
> *THX JEFF. HAD A GOOD TIME HANGIN' WITH THE PREZ.
> *




def. be back next year bro! with some new shit................ i think you got me looking at the big picture


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 18 2010, 07:55 PM~18599706
> *youza bad dude rome! congrats on the wins today, and thanks for the killer hook up bro!
> *


X2 BROTHER!!!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 19 2010, 09:24 PM~18606015
> *cabover got nothing   did ok with the rest of the stuff. 1 first. 2 seconds, 2 thirds, and best gm.
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Sep 19 2010, 09:38 PM~18606185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

PUT THAT STUFF IN THE MAIL TODAY, B LOOKING FOR IT IN A DAY OR 2. :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Sep 21 2010, 12:58 AM~18617759
> *PUT THAT STUFF IN THE MAIL TODAY, B LOOKING FOR IT IN A DAY OR 2. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

love it!



im already plottin, gotta start knockin some kits out for the next show out there


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 23 2010, 08:49 PM~18646010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS A BAD MOFO IN PERSON!!!!! VERY F%&#IN NICE JEROME!!! :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 23 2010, 09:31 PM~18646444
> *THIS IS A BAD MOFO IN PERSON!!!!!    VERY F%&#IN NICE JEROME!!! :wow:
> *





truth!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+Sep 23 2010, 09:31 PM~18646444-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: hno: :nicoderm: :h5: :naughty:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Sep 23 2010, 09:28 PM~18646412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx fellas.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 23 2010, 08:49 PM~18646010
> *
> 
> 
> ...




 Dude, for real? 

















:biggrin: :wow: :wow: Ok, can I have this one? :roflmao: Jerome, this thing looks so real it's rediculous! Bad ass build!!! I want to see it in person man. Me and Jeff been talking about gettin together and building, so since you around the way too, we need to all meet up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

i wont to race?







:biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Sep 24 2010, 08:43 PM~18654821-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gimme two bulbs. u supercharged.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

Been cleaning out the model stuff and thought I'd finish up these long started projects this winter.  




















































.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Gitem done!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

LOTS OF THINGS TO WORK ON BRO. :banghead: :rimshot: :naughty:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 23 2010, 05:49 PM~18646010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: DOES IT RUN? :biggrin: VERY KOOL BUILD,LOOKS REAL :nicoderm:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 12 2010, 04:54 PM~18548769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 23 2010, 07:49 PM~18646010
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BAD ASS!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Get your box today Thanks for the 70&1/2 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909+Sep 26 2010, 06:28 PM~18666093-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks fellas. Much appreciated.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

Picked these up off ebay.
































PARTS PILE.








GARBAGE PILE.








NEW PROJECT.

















































.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice Jerome. So Real blazers?  Nice impala there bro. Looks sweet on that set up.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

damn you rome! :cheesy: 


them blazers are great for parts man, nice score


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 29 2010, 06:43 PM~18695204
> *Picked these up off ebay.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: good score bro !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Sep 29 2010, 08:35 PM~18695543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: :banghead:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Sep 29 2010, 08:35 PM~18695543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

PUTTIN DOWN IN HERE BROTHER!!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lookin good Roni


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice score on those bro... Cant wait to see the projects you got done up....


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+Sep 30 2010, 06:10 PM~18703964-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THX FELLAS. FIRST TRY AT THIS TYPE OF BUILD.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 1 2010, 07:10 PM~18714119
> *THX FELLAS. FIRST TRY AT THIS TYPE OF BUILD.
> *



I know you gonna do that build up right bro !


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 26 2010, 03:13 PM~18666002
> *Been cleaning out the model stuff and thought I'd finish up these long started projects this winter.
> 
> 
> ...




Ima watch these Roni! Bruh you get down...


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Oct 2 2010, 10:17 AM~18717171-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THX JIM.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

'94 IMPALA SS
























































.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

HURST CHALLENGER.
















































.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 30 2010, 08:05 PM~18949070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: ... That's freakin SICK !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 30 2010, 09:05 PM~18949070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD RONE. Wear the windshield come from?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 30 2010, 09:05 PM~18949070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Oct 30 2010, 09:07 PM~18949083-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

whats up roni builds lookin good bro...


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

HERMAN'S RIDE.
























.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 14 2010, 10:31 PM~19067835
> *HERMAN'S RIDE.
> 
> 
> ...


 :loco: :yessad: :naughty:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 14 2010, 09:31 PM~19067835
> *HERMAN'S RIDE.
> 
> 
> ...


Clean build bro !


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Clean work, Roni. Got the box of parts in the mail. Thanks, bro.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 30 2010, 06:05 PM~18949070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


resin body? where'd you find that at?! that looks wicked!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn Jerome, you been busy around here.... That Impala is beautiful bro. Gold makes that baby blue stand out like crazy!! :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Damn! Rides looking clean.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 14 2010, 09:31 PM~19067835
> *HERMAN'S RIDE.
> 
> 
> ...


Love it man!! I've always wanted to build this kit, but never have.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas+Nov 14 2010, 09:34 PM~19067870-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx Chris.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 30 2010, 09:05 PM~18949070
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Progress?? :dunno:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

Should have some to post by the weekend.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet! Hey we seriosly need to get together after the holidays bro. I could use a pro like you to teach me the mad skills you got!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 15 2010, 10:38 PM~18823122
> *HURST CHALLENGER.
> 
> 
> ...


this car looks good in person


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 22 2010, 10:35 PM~19137540
> *Sweet!  Hey we seriosly need to get together after the holidays bro. I could use a pro like you to teach me the mad skills you got!
> *


I don't know about the pro with mad skills but we can definitely hook up.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

Haven't done much to the XLR, wired the bottom half of the mountain. To bad its too big to fit without mods I'm not not going to do to this one. :uh:  
















.  












'70 IMPALA.
















































.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

70 looks killer bro..what color is that??


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

verry nice


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Great work as always Brother!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 28 2010, 06:21 PM~19184678
> *'70 IMPALA.
> 
> 
> ...


fucking nice


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Nov 28 2010, 08:24 PM~19184699-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THX FELLAS.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 28 2010, 09:24 PM~19185337
> *fucking nice
> *


THXZ ALOT.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 28 2010, 06:21 PM~19184678
> *Haven't done much to the XLR, wired the bottom half of the mountain. To bad its too big to fit without mods I'm not not going to do to this one. :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


are the wheels from that dodge sidewinder kit? looks good!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

'70 IMPALA.













Freakin' sweeeeeet ! I love those wheels with it, and nice touch with the side glass !

Good flicks too !


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 28 2010, 09:21 PM~19184678
> *Haven't done much to the XLR, wired the bottom half of the mountain. To bad its too big to fit without mods I'm not not going to do to this one. :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


U go big dog. The mountain motor is looking good.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Nov 28 2010, 09:39 PM~19185502-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm trying. See u on the Truckstop 'GMC5STAR'. :0


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 29 2010, 06:07 PM~19192023
> *
> I'm trying. See u on the Truckstop 'GMC5STAR'. :0
> *


 :0


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 29 2010, 08:18 PM~19193031
> *:0
> *


He spreading hate, Frank. :uh:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 29 2010, 08:33 PM~19193171
> *He spreading hate, Frank. :uh:
> *


 :twak: WE CANT ALLOW IT JEROME :twak:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 29 2010, 09:28 PM~19193858
> *:twak: WE CANT ALLOW IT JEROME :twak:
> *


YOU KNOW IT


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOCAL RACECAR BUILDER BUILT THIS ENGINE FOR THE XLR. ITS NICE, BUT RATHER BUILD MY OWN. WHATCHA THINK. WOULD YOU USE SOMEBODY ELSES ENGINE?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 6 2010, 08:31 PM~19256656
> *LOCAL RACECAR BUILDER BUILT THIS ENGINE FOR THE XLR. ITS NICE, BUT RATHER BUILD MY OWN. WHATCHA THINK. WOULD YOU USE SOMEBODY ELSES ENGINE?
> 
> 
> ...


That looks pretty sweet. And hell yeah I'd use it in a build.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD ......YOU CAN ALWAYS DO THE NEXT ONE


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 6 2010, 09:52 PM~19257577
> *LOOKS GOOD ......YOU CAN ALWAYS DO THE NEXT ONE
> *


X 2 !


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

that motor is deadly!! and hell yes i would use that in one of my cars!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 7 2010, 11:23 AM~19262097
> *that motor is deadly!! and hell yes i would use that in one of my cars!
> *


SAME HERE.. :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 6 2010, 09:31 PM~19256656
> *LOCAL RACECAR BUILDER BUILT THIS ENGINE FOR THE XLR. ITS NICE, BUT RATHER BUILD MY OWN. WHATCHA THINK. WOULD YOU USE SOMEBODY ELSES ENGINE?
> 
> 
> ...


NO! make your own, use it as a pattern. I know u can do a better job. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Dec 7 2010, 01:45 PM~19263161
> *NO! make your own, use it as a pattern. I know u can do a better job. :biggrin:
> *


X-2!! You get down on engines! You can get it bro!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 6 2010, 09:51 PM~19257568
> *That looks pretty sweet.  And hell yeah I'd use it in a build.
> *


x2


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

gOT THE PACKAGE TODAY BRO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

SUPER THANX HOMIE !


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 6 2010, 05:31 PM~19256656
> *LOCAL RACECAR BUILDER BUILT THIS ENGINE FOR THE XLR. ITS NICE, BUT RATHER BUILD MY OWN. WHATCHA THINK. WOULD YOU USE SOMEBODY ELSES ENGINE?
> 
> 
> ...



I'll use that motor in any of my builds!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 6 2010, 09:31 PM~19256656
> *LOCAL RACECAR BUILDER BUILT THIS ENGINE FOR THE XLR. ITS NICE, BUT RATHER BUILD MY OWN. WHATCHA THINK. WOULD YOU USE SOMEBODY ELSES ENGINE?
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah you should build your own cause you're good at it and send that one to me :roflmao: 


Seriously bro that is a bad ass engine, whether you use it or not, it is nice! You can build the same quality for sure!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 6 2010, 06:31 PM~19256656
> *LOCAL RACECAR BUILDER BUILT THIS ENGINE FOR THE XLR. ITS NICE, BUT RATHER BUILD MY OWN. WHATCHA THINK. WOULD YOU USE SOMEBODY ELSES ENGINE?
> 
> 
> ...


that nice in a heartbeat


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the input fellas. Very much appreciated.



Glad to help a homie out Tone.


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

wuzzgud big homie, i just started back to finishing the mc donalds theme monte c & the regal t type, got a couple other ideas brewn up, im ready to hit some shows wit ya


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phantomblue13_@Dec 9 2010, 09:42 AM~19281883
> *wuzzgud big homie, i just started back to finishing the mc donalds theme monte c & the regal t type, got a couple other ideas brewn up, im ready to hit some shows wit ya
> *


ok.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

One MC coming your way.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Dec 9 2010, 09:34 PM~19286939
> *One MC coming your way.
> *


In the mail today. :x:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

It's sure nice to see progress pics out of this thread! :biggrin: Lookin good Jerome. I like that Caddy you got there... and the bike has some MONSTER detail to it.... 

Clean work out of here as usual.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow: Dam nice work Roni... :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

all my goodies are all boxed up because im moving right after christmas so it wont be until then but i got ya if you dont find anything by then.
i cant even build anything :uh:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 11 2010, 06:27 PM~19302221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice work brother!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 12 2010, 05:35 PM~19308510
> *Nice work brother!!
> *




no doubt!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Dec 11 2010, 05:59 PM~19302373-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks alot fellas. I might start posting more in progress pix.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 12 2010, 01:27 AM~19302221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice details!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 11 2010, 03:27 PM~19302221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Rone get the 41 today. Thanks


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 11 2010, 05:27 PM~19302221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dang homie you always got some killa builds goin on ! 

That engine is sick !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Siim123+Dec 13 2010, 04:03 PM~19316119-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Tone.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

nice wurk up in hurr


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

With up " G " :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 11 2010, 05:27 PM~19302221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work.. that bike is sick... im liken that caddy too!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 11 2010, 06:27 PM~19302221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 11 2010, 03:27 PM~19302221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

PORSCHE 911 GT.
































.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 30 2010, 06:20 PM~19461331
> *PORSCHE 911 GT.
> 
> 
> ...


   i remeber painting a few of these for friends its a pain in the ass kit too


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

YES THEY ARE.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

looking damn good though bro!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 30 2010, 08:24 PM~19461361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM LOVIN THE LAC!!!! WHERE YOU GET THE HOOD FROM???


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

damnit rome................ slow down lol


ima try an keep up for the next zanesville show :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 09:25 PM~19461821
> *damnit rome................ slow down lol
> ima try an keep up for the next zanesville show :biggrin:
> *


DONT SPEED.......YOULL GET ANOTHER TICKET!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 10:25 PM~19461821
> *damnit rome................ slow down lol
> ima try an keep up for the next zanesville show :biggrin:
> *



I will be there!! Its closer then Toledo  Let me know when it is.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 30 2010, 08:24 PM~19461361
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Dang homie , you been puttin in some serious work !!!!!!!!!!

I see you workin' your magic and that Lack is sick !!!!!!!!!!

:wow: I love that look of that "Rob Vanderslice" Lavender '64 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 30 2010, 10:28 PM~19461862
> *DONT SPEED.......YOULL GET ANOTHER TICKET!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





:twak: :biggrin: damnit! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 09:41 PM~19462029
> *:twak:  :biggrin: damnit! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 10:25 PM~19461821
> *damnit rome................ slow down lol
> ima try an keep up for the next zanesville show :biggrin:
> *


LOOK OUT THE GASSER WILL BE IN THE HOUSE. :guns: hno: :nicoderm: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Dec 30 2010, 09:17 PM~19461728-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx tone. had to have them when i seen them in your book. not a 64, 62 buick 225.  



> _Originally posted by badgas_@Dec 31 2010, 12:43 AM~19464094
> *LOOK OUT THE GASSER WILL BE IN THE HOUSE. :guns:  hno:  :nicoderm:  :boink:  :naughty:
> *


whateva man. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice builds i like the lac...i had the porshe kit and mine was warped all to hell did you have this problem?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 31 2010, 02:13 PM~19467968
> *thx tone. had to have them when i seen them in your book. not a 64, 62 buick 225.
> *



My bad bro, my eyes are gettin bad ! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Dec 31 2010, 02:16 PM~19468001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite understandable. We're all becoming men of a certain age.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

MARCH LOLA 88 
































.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

'60 SEDAN DELIVERY
































.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 9 2011, 10:42 PM~19550693
> *'60 SEDAN DELIVERY
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Oh damn!! KILLIN it! Nice 60 Bro!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

BAD ASSS RIDE RONI! LOVE IT HOMIE


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jan 10 2011, 12:56 AM~19552933
> *BAD ASSS RIDE RONI! LOVE IT HOMIE
> *


co-sign that !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

. 
this 60 lookin good... :0


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Jan 9 2011, 10:08 PM~19550937-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS ALOT FELLAS.


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 10 2011, 02:49 PM~19557457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice roni!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Always top-notch work for SURE up in here!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac+Jan 10 2011, 07:29 PM~19558853-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MUCH APPRECIATED.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i like that 60 is it a resin body or the street race kit?


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 11 2011, 07:45 PM~19569185
> *i like that 60 is it a resin body or the street race kit?
> *


JIMMY FLINTSTONE RESIN.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice 60 bro. Those wheels look perfect on there! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

68 COUPE DEVILLE
















































.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 20 2011, 09:15 PM~19652792
> *68 COUPE DEVILLE
> 
> 
> ...



This shit is beautiful Jerome! :wow: Nice work bro, as usual!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Damn, that '68 is KILLIN' em!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 20 2011, 08:15 PM~19652792
> *68 COUPE DEVILLE
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: I GOTTA GET MY LAC STARTED NOW :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 20 2011, 08:15 PM~19652792
> *68 COUPE DEVILLE
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 

Beautiful!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That Coupe De Ville is freakin dope!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 20 2011, 08:15 PM~19652792
> *68 COUPE DEVILLE
> 
> 
> ...


whut up roni. :wave: 
killer caddy bro...


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Jan 20 2011, 08:34 PM~19652988-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS ALOT FELLAS.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 20 2011, 09:15 PM~19652792
> *68 COUPE DEVILLE
> 
> 
> ...


nice to see it off the flatbed lol
lookin good big homie :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Jan 23 2011, 08:41 PM~19676990
> *nice to see it off the flatbed lol
> lookin good big homie :biggrin:
> *


OH YEAH. THE XLR IS ON THE BED NOW.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

they all look good bro. you hittin cincinnati show this year?


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 28 2011, 07:53 PM~19725071
> *they all look good bro. you hittin cincinnati show this year?
> *


HOPE SO.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 28 2011, 07:53 PM~19725071
> *they all look good bro. you hittin cincinnati show this year?
> *


I hope to see yaw there fellas ! I was plannin on goin 
to the NNL east but $ is ugly ! :angry:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

Had an ice day off today, so I dida little work.
62 electra




















65 chevy




















63 impala
















.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 2 2011, 09:09 PM~19770277
> *Had an ice day off today, so I dida little work.
> 62 electra
> 
> ...



Jerome :wow: Those are lookin good bro!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice lookin rides bro. LOVE the color on that 63


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 2 2011, 08:09 PM~19770277
> *Had an ice day off today, so I dida little work.
> 62 electra
> 
> ...


lookin good bro that 63 is killer!! :machinegun:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Feb 2 2011, 08:14 PM~19770335-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THX ALOT FELLAS.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

MAN I HAVENT FORGOT ABOUT YOU


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Feb 2 2011, 09:11 PM~19770981
> *MAN I HAVENT FORGOT ABOUT YOU
> *


I KNOW. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 2 2011, 09:09 PM~19770277
> *Had an ice day off today, so I dida little work.
> 62 electra
> 
> ...





looks real good rome! keep doin whatcha doin , ill see you in zanesville  lol


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni+Feb 2 2011, 09:09 PM~19770277-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm trying to forgot YOU! :x:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Killa builds as always bro !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 31 2010, 03:54 PM~18194819
> *'59 2DR. WAGON
> 
> 
> ...


 this guy is a maniac..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 14 2011, 03:06 PM~19867508
> *this guy is a maniac..
> *


nice! i never seen this 59 ...i got a 59 2-door in the making as well.. what page was this on?


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> this guy is a maniac..
> [/quote/]
> Thanks 4 the Hype. It'll look nicewith that Ford u got coming.
> 
> ...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Builds looking good


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Haven't stopped in here for a while, builds are look damn good brother, I'm especially diggin the 62 buick, is that freehand graphics or decals?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice builds bro... Diggin the Buick....


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 2 2011, 06:09 PM~19770277
> *Had an ice day off today, so I dida little work.
> 62 electra
> 
> ...


damn homie builds are looking sick much props! :wow: :wow:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Feb 14 2011, 05:22 PM~19868522-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Appreciate the compliments.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Always lovin' this build thread. 

Keep us posted bro !


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

'87 TURBO COUPE








































































.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 19 2011, 10:34 PM~19912823
> *'87 TURBO COUPE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 19 2011, 10:34 PM~19912823
> *'87 TURBO COUPE
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight cool ass ol schoool paint job..nice an clean for sure!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Feb 19 2011, 10:49 PM~19912908-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MIGHT BRING IT TO BUFFALO.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 20 2011, 08:09 PM~19918202
> *THX TONIO.
> MIGHT BRING IT TO BUFFALO.
> *


hell yeah bro !! dont forget the low lows.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 20 2011, 08:09 PM~19918202
> *
> MIGHT BRING IT TO BUFFALO.
> *


columbus???? :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 19 2011, 10:34 PM~19912823
> *'87 TURBO COUPE
> 
> 
> ...


That's REAL nice homie ! As always .........


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

sick lookin builds homie


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

Man that Turbo Coupe is nice bro! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

lookin good in here! im digginn the buick! are the wheels on the t-bird from that caprice die crap kit?! they fit the bird nice!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Feb 20 2011, 08:10 PM~19918210-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW IT. :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 21 2011, 04:55 PM~19924309
> *I got one or two.
> Since you asked, yes I will.
> Thanks Tone.
> ...


Must be the fan club. :drama:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Feb 21 2011, 09:15 PM~19926897
> *Must be the fan club. :drama:
> *


Don't act like you aint a member.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 22 2011, 06:44 PM~19934855
> *Don't act like you aint a member.
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Nice work on the T-bird and the Buick!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 22 2011, 07:44 PM~19934855
> *Don't act like you aint a member.
> *


I got a member for U :boink: ( no **** )


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

A FEW OLD BUILDS.


































































































.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice impalas. Knocking those builds out this year.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Lots of Impalas. Nice :thumbsup: pics bad! :barf:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Mar 14 2011, 08:29 AM~20086575-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Camara sick. :angry:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

really diggin those 67's


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I can never get enough of Impalas !
Great builds bro !


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 15 2011, 05:31 PM~20098148
> *Thanks. Those builds are over ten years old.
> Camara sick. :angry:
> *


be over tues for a photo shoot


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Mar 20 2011, 07:31 PM~20136778
> *be over tues for a photo shoot
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: nice builds bro! im diggin that white one!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THANKS ALOT FELLAS.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 15 2011, 05:31 PM~20098148
> *Thanks. Those builds are over ten years old.
> Camara sick. :angry:
> *


I hope it fills better :tears:


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

The 65 looks good in that color with the kit decals. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## KingChevy (Mar 31, 2011)

SUP homie wut new, made a new profile :nicoderm:


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

nice builds! 
ya need to hit up the macro function on your camera tho


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

HONDA RCV 211.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

great job on the bike! details are off the hook! especially liking the bluing on the exhaust!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great!! Is that a photoetch chain??


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

That bike is really nice. What scale?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

modelsbyroni said:


> HONDA RCV 211.


Bike is sick with all of that detail bro ! Glad to see you buildin' !


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks alot fellas. Ita 12th scale and the chain and some other parts are photo-etch.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

modelsbyroni said:


> HONDA RCV 211.


dammmmmmmmmmmmmmm thats bad azzzzz.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THANKS DAVID.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

REVEL FORD ZX3 INTERIOR.
































.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

looks sick bro...diggin that lime and black combo


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

x2:thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Looking good.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That interior looks real nice , clean work as usual.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> That interior looks real nice , clean work as usual.


 TREND SAID IT ALL. NICE WORK.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

REALLY NICE BUILDS BRUH the repsol looks like you could start and ride that mutha real nice ...dont forget your helmet ....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I love that Dart homie ! Now it makes me wanna build another one !


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

thanks fellas.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:thats a bad ass truck!


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Clean work homie ! Glad to see you still at it !


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Gotta say that's a fine 34 Ford truck,lot's of cool builds here.I tripped out on the orange Taurus,that prostreets clean and unique!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

modelsbyroni said:


> .


super nice.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

that round 2 is bad add man!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks alot fellas. Yeah, Tone I'm still around, just not as much.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

_*Nice as hell!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

.


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

Man That iz 1 $UPER-BAD/BAD-AZZ/B-A double "D" Bad Truck Homie!!!


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

MUCH RESPECT ON EACH PIECE!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

BIGG $TAN 870 said:


> MUCH RESPECT ON EACH PIECE!!!


2X:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

modelsbyroni said:


> .


Had to respond.This is too gorgeous!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

looks good!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

BIGG $TAN 870 said:


> Man That iz 1 $UPER-BAD/BAD-AZZ/B-A double "D" Bad Truck Homie!!!





BIGG $TAN 870 said:


> MUCH RESPECT ON EACH PIECE!!!





badgas said:


> 2X:thumbsup:





CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Had to respond.This is too gorgeous!





dyzcustoms said:


> looks good!



THANKS ALOT FELLAS. MUCH APPRECIATED.


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

modelsbyroni said:


> .


like that color combo!! Nice build!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

modelsbyroni said:


> .


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

modelsbyroni said:


> .


Dud I like that truck. Looked at alot of your thread and U got some kool stuff man.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

That truck is sick bro those colors pop


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I swear you build some of the cleanest models on the board.Your photography is top notch too:thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

modelsbyroni said:


> .


Hell yeah Jerome! That looks good as hell! Need to know your paint secrets! LOOKS WET! That 50 is sexy as hell too bro. Can I have it? :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks fellas. V ance , I'll think about it.:biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

modelsbyroni said:


> Thanks fellas. V ance , I'll think about it.:biggrin:


:h5::x::naughty:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

for a killa builder !


----------



## Normaso (Oct 25, 2013)

The Taurus is the coolest thing I've ever seen! What kits did you mash up for that!


----------

